# План организации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2007)

Предлагаю составить такой план действий каждого из нас для профилактики боли в спине:
Как
• правильно спать и на чём;
• правильно стоять и ходить;
• правильно сидеть;
• правильная организация рабочего места;
• правильно лежать и вставать;
• правильно поднимать и перемещать тяжести;
• правильно заниматься физкультурой;
• правильно соблюдать диету;
• правильно психологически настраиваться.

Дополнительно:

Правильная посадка в автомобиле и применение ортопедической подушки для автомобильного кресла
Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине
Противопоказания для здоровья спины

1. *Как правильно спать и какой матрас правильный?*

_Убрав из заметки всю рекламу, предлагаю обсудить эту тему и выработать единую позицию. Определим основные требования к матрасам, подушкам и позам во время сна._

Многие врачи и исследователи спорят между собой, на чём должен спать человек? Каким должен быть матрас? Одни советуют спать на жестких матрасах, другие на мягких, кто-то на пружинных, кто-то на полиуретановых. Некоторые утверждают, что полезнее, когда набивка из натуральных компонентов, кокосовой стружки, из сена, из ваты, – их оппоненты выступают за искусственные пластиковые шарики, надувные и т.д.
Как можно из всей «армии» матрасов выбрать наилучший, отвечающий всем основным требованиям потребителей? Так какой же матрас может считаться самым правильным?
*1. Матрас должен быть комфортным, т.е. находящийся на них человек не должен чувствовать неудобств.*
Комфортность, это удобство! Отсутствие удобства во время сна приводит к недосыпанию, нарушающему все функции организма. Наш организм, в силу своего биологического строения, не в состоянии приспособиться к дефициту сна. Людям требуется разное количество сна - одному достаточно вздремнуть несколько часов, другой чувствует себя ужасно, если не проспит десять часов. Во многих клинических исследованиях утверждается что сон, продолжительностью меньше 6 часов, приводит к повышению риска заболеваемости и смерти. Большинству людей ежедневно нужно спать 7-9 часов, для того чтобы мышцы позвоночника расслабились, межпозвонковые диски наполнились жидкостью и раздвинули позвонки. Проснувшись утром, мы получим запас в 2-3 см. роста, за счет увеличенных межпозвонковых дисков и будем его стаптывать и «ссиживать» в течение дня. Попробуйте вспомнить свою жизнь, и наверняка в ней окажется несколько ночей проведенных на неудобной чужой кровати, вагонной полке, и палаточной подстилке. Теперь понятно, почему комфортность постели мы ставим всегда на первое место, потому что в удобной постели мы спим долго и безмятежно и весь день чувствуем себя отдохнувшими и работоспособными!
*2. Матрас должен быть гигиеничным*, т.е. не иметь неприятных запахов и при контакте с телом человека не вызывать аллергических реакций, не иметь возможности заведения и размножения различных насекомых и других вредных организмов.
За время службы в матрасе накапливаются разные опасные вещества. В одном исследовании даже утверждается, что обитающие в матрасе бактерии вызывают синдром внезапной смерти у детей. Взрослый постельный клоп может прожить без пищи вплоть до одного года, Ну как тут не заговоришь о преимуществе современных материалов, в которых клопы ещё не научились жить. А запах! Именно поэтому средний рекомендуемый срок службы матраса составляет 8-10 лет. А сколько лет Вашему матрасу?
*3. Матрас должен быть анатомическим*, т.е. повторять контуры находящегося на нем человека.
Бытует мнение о необходимости жесткой постели и её пользе для позвоночника. Думаю, это мнение появилось с первыми панцирными кроватями. Неудобно, особенно если болит спина. Вот и стали люди по старой памяти подкладывать под панцирную сетку доски и щиты. Старая память о том, что спали раньше на деревянных полатях, только забывают, что сверху должен быть тюфяк. Тюфяк соломенный или пуховой, по достатку, предназначенный для заполнения анатомических изгибов вашего тела. Иногда приводят в пример тонкую войлочную подстилку, для сна применяемую на Востоке, но при этом забывают о том, что характерной особенностью постели восточного принца было большое количество подушек, валиков и подушечек на которых он возлегал. Задача анатомичности обеспечить физиологическое положение всех отделов позвоночника во время сна. Мышцы позвоночника при этом расслабляются и отдыхают от трудной дневной работы. Чем будет обеспечена эта функция: мелкими пружинами, кокосовыми прослойками, латексной основой, вообще то не важно. Прилягте на матрас, на бок и убедитесь, что Ваш позвоночник в поясничном отделе не выгнулся в сторону как лук с натянутой тетивой, а пространство талии поддерживается матрасом. Обычно, это лучше обеспечивается мягким матрасом и если Вы привыкли спать на боку, именно такой матрас и выбирайте. Перевернитесь на спину и убедитесь, что ягодицы продавили матрас, а поясничный прогиб не висит в воздухе, не выгнулся в обратную сторону, а сохранился и поддерживается матрасом. При привычке спать на спине, матрас средней жесткости, скорее всего, понравится Вам больше. Более жесткие матрасы, нравятся тем, кто любит спать на животе, так как на таком матрасе не увеличивается прогиб поясничного отдела вперед. Возможность матраса соответствовать анатомическим особенностям Вашего тела, важное условие для отдыха во время сна.
*4. Матрас должен быть ортопедическим*, т.е. иметь возможность правильно проводить восстановление и профилактику возникающих функциональных нарушений человеческого организма.
Здесь кроется ещё одна проблема, почти все производители называют свои матрасы ортопедическими, хотя, по сути, они являются анатомичными. Задача анатомичности обеспечит физиологическое удобство во время сна, а задачи ортопедичности обеспечить лечебный процесс во время сна. Используя мягкие и в то же время высоко упругие современные материалы можно получить «инструмент», обеспечивающий эту функцию. Созданные на основе новых технологий изделия, матрасы, подушки и специальные покрытия, полностью обеспечивают мягкое, пластичное вытяжение позвоночника. Как заявляют производители, прекращается застой крови, расслабляются спазмированные мышцы, перестают сдавливаться нервные окончания.

_Итак, моё мнение. Сон на матрасе соответствующем вашим анатомическим особенностям (не на твердом, а на не прогибающейся основе), чаще всего это и комфортно, желательно с лечебной функцией. Проще всего создать лечебную функцию пластичного вытяжения._

*Теперь определимся как спать: на спине, на животе, на боку, или не важно как?
Вывод №1.*
Когда есть поясничные боли, отдающие в ногу, легче всего спать на боку в позе "зародыша", согнув колени и подтянув их к животу. Иногда можно вытянуть нижнюю ногу, а верхнюю согнуть в коленном суставе.

Спать на животе, чаще всего, не получится. Некоторую помощь в уменьшении болевого синдрома в положении на животе, и полулёжа на боку, может оказать маленькая подушка (примерно 25х25х5 см) подкладываемая под живот. Это помогает. Очень часто использование подушки доходит автомата, и ночное переворачивание осуществляется вместе с ней, даже не просыпаясь.

Важна подушка под головой. Она не должна быть огромной. Лучше - прямоугольной. Главное возможность подложить ее между плечом и шеей и полностью заполнить полностью это пространство, так, что бы голова не свисала вниз, но и не поднималась выше горизонтальной линии. Важное условие сохранение подушкой формы в ночное время, для того чтобы не просыпаться посреди ночи с желание подбить подушку кулаком или сложить её пополам. Для тех, кто спит на животе использование подушки если и возможно, то очень тонкой.

Среди материалов предпочтение может быть отдано качественной синтетике. Гигиенично, недорого и сохраняет форму.


----------



## Ell (25 Мар 2007)

Спорить на чем спать я не буду. У меня свои "тараканы" про матрасы. Впрочем...вкратце.
Я сплю на диване, который раздвигается вперед. Место позволяет его не собирать, но надо ли это мне? Купив матрас, возникает проблема-а куда его девать? Опять же...Не хочу я тратить деньги.
Но диван меня устраивает по мягкости-жесткости.

Что касается поз. Когда есть поясничные боли, отдающие в ногу, спать легче всего в позе "зародыша". Иногда можно вытянуть ногу, которая "нижняя", если лежишь на боку, а "верхнюю" согнуть в колене.
Спать на животе, явно, не получится.

Я для себя нашла еще одну вещь. Маленькую подушку (примерно 25х25) подкладываю под живот. Опять же - лежа на боку. Дошло до автомата, переворачиваюсь вместе с ней. Это помогает. Раньше я всегда спала только на животе, согнув одну ногу в колене чуть ли не к подбородку  Поэтому подушечка эта дает возможность чуть повернуться на живот как бы.

Важна подушка под головой. Она не должна быть огромной. Еще лучше -прямоугольной. Силиконовая подушка стоит недорого и очень хороша. Есть возможность подложить ее между плечом и шеей.
У меня пока всё


----------



## 2LK (25 Мар 2007)

Спасибо доктору за интересную и долгожданную тему!!!

У меня диван примерно такого же устройства как и у Эльвиры. Матрас просто девать не знаю куда....хотя может и нужен и поможет он мне. 

Сплю без подушки. Может, зря? Раньше спала с подушкой, а потом решила попробовать без нее..привыкла и во сне могу выкинуть подушку (если сплю в гостях). 

А про материалы могу сказать только то, что я за качественную синтетику!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2007)

*Как правильно ходить и стоять*
Ходить и стоять следует с прямой спиной. Встаньте спиной к стене, чтобы касаться её пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком, запомните это положение своего тела (осанку) и при ходьбе старайтесь его поддерживать. 
Если приходится долго стоять, то необходимо:
• если есть возможность, то все-таки ходить на месте, двигаться;
• менять позу каждые 10-15 минут, перемещать вес тела с одной ноги на другую;
• периодически прогибаться назад через каждые 10-15 минут, вытянув руки вверх, сделав глубокий вдох и выдох, этим снимается усталость с мышц спины;
• если Вы работаете стоя, организовать рабочее место так, чтобы не приходилось низко наклоняться; использовать опору под ногу и опираться при этом то на одну ногу, то на другую, это уменьшит нагрузку на позвоночник.
Следите за осанкой, втяните живот, старайтесь вытягиваться вверх, будто к макушке привязан воздушный шар, не напрягая верхнюю половину тела!


----------



## Ell (5 Апр 2007)

Стоять на месте надо так - ноги на ширине плеч, макушку соединить с копчиком и зафиксировать между линии пяток(мысленно).
 Непонятно написала


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2007)

Отдаю на растерзание!aiwan Чем больше замечаний, тем лучше!yahoo 

*Попробуем определиться с правильной посадкой в кресле.* 

У правильной посадки две задачи: 

*Первая задача.* обеспечение максимального удобства для работы и обеспечение физиологически удобной позы, препятствующей возникновению боли в спине.
Для максимального удобства при организации рабочего места и рабочего процесса необходимо:
•	стол, рабочий стул (кресло) и подставка для ног должны быть регулируемыми;
•	высота рабочей поверхности стола (для взрослых пользователей) должна регулироваться в пределах 68-80 см (при отсутствии такой возможности высота рабочей поверхности стола должна составлять 72,5 см);
•	стол должен иметь пространство для ног высотой не менее 60 см, шириной не менее 50 см;
•	подставка для ног: ширина не менее 30 см, глубина не менее 40 см, регулировка по высоте до 15 см и по углу наклона опорной поверхности до 20 градусов; поверхность ее рифленая, с передним бортиком высотой 1 см;
•	отрегулировать вращающееся кресло по высоте так, чтобы экран монитора оказался перед Вами по центру и чуть ниже уровня глаз; а спинка кресла поддерживала спину, особенно ее нижнюю часть;
•	ноги должны опираться на специальную подставку или хоты бы твердо на пол;
•	руки при работе с клавиатурой должны лежать прямо перед Вами, а пальцы – легко передвигаться, сама клавиатура должна располагаться на нужной высоте -  на уровне локтей;
•	мышь должна быть расположена так, чтобы кисть не была изогнута в запястье; не держите мышь подолгу на одном месте, передвигайте ее каждые 20-30 минут на другой участок, держаите ее легко, расслабленной кистью, используйте коврики с подпором запястья;
•	режим работы: не белее 6 часов, обязательные короткие перерывы и прогулки каждые 30-60 минут, длительные перерывы (10-15 минут) каждые 2 часа, с выполнением релаксирующих упражнений (а не компьютерных игр);
•	выполняйте разгрузочные комплексы ЛФК.
Последняя проверка правильности вашей посадки - это возможность, не отрываясь спиной от спинки вашего кресла, вытянутой рукой достать до большинства необходимых вам для работы предметов.

*Задача вторая*, обеспечить физиологически удобную позицию, препятствующую возникновению боли в спине. У большинства кресел, при обычной посадке, спина в поясничном отделе прогнута назад, диски расширены назад, связочный аппарат позвоночника перерастянут. Всё это способствует функциональной перегрузке мышц, связок, межпозвонкового диска, и позвонков, что быстро приводит к появлению чувства усталости и боли в спине. При физиологически правильной позе подпор в поясничном отделе должен быть под верхнепоясничным и нижнегрудным отделами позвоночника. Грубо говоря, Ваш живот должен быть выпячен вперёд.

Подпор под поясницу можно изготовить самому или приобрести подушку для офисного кресла. Для пробы возьмите большое банное махровое полотенце. Сложите его, а не скручивайте, чтобы валик имел овальную, а не круглую форму. Меняя размер полотенца можно подобрать наиболее удобный размер валика и по этому ощущению подбирать поясничную подушку. Валик в целлофановый пакет, к концам пакета привязать резинку. Теперь правильно расположим подпор (самодельный валик или специальную подушку) для поясничного ответа. Прежде всего, резинка подпора перекидывается через спинку кресла, без неё валик или подушка будут всё время падать вниз и давить на крестец, а должны на переход с поясницы на грудной отдел. Как ориентир можно использовать нижний край подушки, он должен быть на 5-10 см выше сидения кресла.

При таком положении позвоночника работает амортизация "вертикальной рессоры", нагрузка на позвоночник равномерно распределяется по всем позвонкам и межпозвонковым дискам, минимизируется нарушение кровоснабжения тканей. Такая физиологически удобная поза позволяет значительно снизить возможность возникновения боли в спине обусловленную неврологическими проявлениями остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2007)

Согнутые в коленях ноги должны находиться под углом 90 градусов и стопа должна плотно стоять на поверхности.
Каждые несколько часов обязательно садиться на край стула для выполнения упражнений по вытягиванию позвоночника.
Я против подлокотников у кресла, т.к. человек невольно начинает опираться на один, тем самым искривляясь в одну сторону.

Добавлю-высота сидения должна соответствовать длине голени, тогда и будет угол в 90 градусов. Бедро не должно полностью располагаться на сидении. Лучше, если это 2/3 бедра.


----------



## Helen (10 Апр 2007)

Добавлю, что самые распространенные нарушения осанки в положении сидя заключаются в том, что человек горбится, голова опускается вперед и в сторону, наклоняется вперед туловище с переразгибанием поясничного отдела позвоночника или таз смещается вперед, кифозируя поясницу и грудной отдел. В положении полусидя-полулежа в кресле нет четкой опоры для поясницы, а голова наклонена вперед в напряженной позе (часто при чтении).

Отдыхая сидя нельзя сутулиться, держать «ногу на ногу».

При вождении автомобиля руль и рычаги управления должны находиться в пределах свободной досягаемости, спина прямая, обязателен подголовник. При дискомфорте в пояснице – подложить валик. Поворот головы во время заднего хода осуществляется синхронно с поворотом глаз и туловища.



> По поводу посадки в кресле, где должны быть локти, на столе, навесу или на подлокотниках кресла?


 - важно, чтобы подлокотники, если они есть, находились на таком расстоянии, что бы предплечья свободно располагались на них, не приподнимая при этом плечи.


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2007)

Добавлю про "задний ход". Учитесь пользоваться зеркалами  
Тогда и не будет разворота туловища или резкого рывка головой.
И еще совет по поводу машины. Обязательно пристёгивайтесь. Это самортизирует резкое торможение, если что, и не даст сильно вертеться.


----------



## Helen (10 Апр 2007)

> Добавлю про "задний ход". Учитесь пользоваться зеркалами



Согласна  

И еще хорошо бы все машины имели подушки безопасности


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2007)

У меня только фронтальная  Но их отсутствие либо наличие вообще не должно расслаблять  
Важно правильно и удобно сесть, быдь бдительным и помнить о тех, кто рядом и вокруг. И абсолютно трезво понимать, что чем грозит.
Впрочем, никогда не стоит расслабляться до степени "недумания"


----------



## 2LK (10 Апр 2007)

О посадке......была в гостях у подружки беременной и увидела у нее специальную подушку с дыркой (маленький "спасательный круг"). Для интереса села в круг .....и о чудо....как легко и хорошо......

Нашла такую подушку в продаже, но цена меня не устроила. Но если кому-то интересно, то ...http://www.paster.spb.ru/poduyho7.htm


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2007)

Это больше похоже на круг от пролежней для лежачих...не думаю, что есть смысл на ней сидеть. Скорее, нужно следить за тем, чтобы спина была ровная, вставать для расслабления и упражнений, а не надеяться на подобный "спасательный круг"...

Заметьте, в показаниях к использованию данной подушки написано-после родов или операций. Т.е., когда нельзя садиться, а можно лишь присаживаться. Но это не подушка для пациентов, имеющих ежедневные проблемы с позвоночником. Лучше на этом же сайте обратить внимание на подушку для сна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2007)

Подушка при проблемах с копчиком. В этом случае очень хороша.

Вообще то при  сидении необходимо использовать подушку клинышком. Высокой стороной  к спинке стула. Именно тогда поясничный отдел прогибается вперёд.

Посмотрите  там же на стулья с опорой на колени.

http://www.paster.spb.ru/chear.htm


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2007)

*Как правильно поднимать и перемещать тяжести*
Инструкция по технике безопасности для грузчиков определяет, что при переноске тяжестей предельно допускаемый груз: для подростков мужского пола от 16 до 18 лет – 16 кг; для мужчин – 50 кг. Для женщин – 10 кг, до двух раз в час, при чередовании с другой работой и 7 кг – при подъёме тяжестей постоянно в течение рабочей смены.

Используйте любую возможность выполнять работу с прямой спиной, сидя на удобном стуле, стоя за станком, при работе на полу – встаньте на одно или оба колена, подложив под них мягкий валик. Старайтесь основную часть нагрузки перенести на ноги, а не на позвоночник. Если приходится поднимать и переносить тяжести, то необходимо:

• надеть пояс штангиста или полужесткий корсет;
• выставить одну ногу вперед, согнуть ноги, а не позвоночник, присесть на корточки, при этом спина должна быть прямой и, ухватив груз двумя руками, поднять его, разгибая ноги, не сгибая спину (как делают штангисты);
• распределять вес переносимых тяжестей – не носите груз в одной руке, разделите и несите его в обеих руках, сумки разного веса необходимо периодически менять в руках, чтобы не возникло перенапряжение мышц туловища;
• при перемещении груза держать груз как можно ближе к себе, исключить наклоны и повороты тела (скручивание позвоночника);
• поднимать и носить ребенка на руках рекомендуется с выпрямленной спиной, наилучшее положение для позвоночника, когда маленький ребенок в специальном рюкзаке на груди, а большой на спине;
• для переноски тяжести использовать рюкзак вместо сумок, перемещать предметы в сумках и чемоданах на колесиках;
• при уборке использовать швабру и удлинители ручки пылесоса;
• стирку и глажение белья делать с прямой спиной, не наклонившись в ванну или над низким столиком, а поставив таз на высокую подставку и используя гладильную доску.
Соразмеряйте свои возможности со статическими и динамическими нагрузками!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2007)

*Главное условие здоровья является правильное питание*

Специальной диеты для профилактики остеохондроза и при лечении обострений неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника не требуется. "Соли", которые откладываются в позвоночнике, не те соли, что мы едим, остеохондроз позвоночника развивается и усиливаться от неправильного отношения позвоночнику, а не от неправильного питания. И все же обратимся к народному опыту, где одним из главных условий здоровья является правильное питание.

Главным условием для обеспечения здорового позвоночника, в приложении к пище, является её разнообразность и полноценность. Полновесность состава пища, с точки зрения обеспечения организма человека всеми необходимыми для жизни компонентами, определяется содержанием белков, жиров, углеводов, витаминов, микроэлементов, растительной клетчатки и воды. Американская комиссия по питанию Института медицины в своих рекомендациях норм потребления питательных веществ указывает, что среднесуточный рацион должен состоять на 10-35% из белковой пищи, на 20-35% - из жиров и на 45-64% - из углеводов. Любимыми "лакомствами" позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков являются яблоки и груши, малина и клубника, виноград и топинамбур (земляная груша), фундук и чечевица, тыква, салат и соевый йогурт. 

В профилактике рецидивов боли в спине и на период её обострения, важное место занимает дополнительная витаминизация пищи. Для предупреждения рецидивов в весенне-осенний период достаточно простого приема поливитаминов в обычной суточной дозировке. 
При обострении, как правило, назначают поливитамины в дозах, в 2-3 раза превышающих суточную потребность, что связано с повышенным расходом витаминов во время болезни и антивитаминным действием некоторых лекарственных препаратов. На период обострения рекомендуются продукты с полным набором витаминов и достаточным содержанием кальция, магния и витаминов группы «В» (рыба и другие дары моря, капуста, шпинат, бобы, орехи, семечки, горох, хлеб грубого помола, парное не кипяченое молоко, йогурт, творог). И, конечно, необходимо воздержаться от острой пищи, алкогольных напитков и курения. 

Широкое применение при обострении получили «адаптогены». Это вещества, повышающие неспецифическую сопротивляемость организма к широкому спектру заболеваний. Они оптимизируют метаболические процессы, улучшают нервную и гормональную регуляцию функций, ускоряют восстановление работоспособности. Давно и хорошо известны адаптогены животного (пантокрин-вытяжка из молодых рогов алтайского оленя) и растительного происхождения (элеутерококк, жень-шень, китайский лимонник, заманиха, золотой корень и др.). Эти препараты продаются в аптеках в готовом виде и методики их применения расписаны в аннотациях к препаратам.

Но можно воспользоваться волшебной силой природы и приготовить лечебную настойку. 
Первый рецепт. Приготовьте травяную настойку обыкновенного тысячелистника из расчёта: столовая ложка травы на стакан кипятка (настоять 1 час, процедить). Принимать по столовой ложке перед едой.
Второй рецепт: Смешайте 1,5 стакана сока редьки с 1 стаканом чистого мёда и с 0,5 стакана водки, добавьте столовую ложку соли и тщательно перемешайте. Эту смесь принимать внутрь по 1 рюмке перед сном, а также растирать ею места боли на спине. 

Деревенские целители, при больных суставах, советовали "грызть хрящики", пить "хаш" - горячий бульон для холодца, есть сам холодец. Они оказались правы и современные исследования доказали, что для того чтобы замедлить прогрессирование дистрофических изменений в суставах позвоночника и дисках, необходимо использовать хондропротекторы – препараты, оказывающие защитное действие на хрящевую ткань. Прием аптечных хондропротекторов проводится длительными курсами продолжительностью до полугода, лучше по назначению врача.

Учитывая причины формирования остеохондроза, когда статические перегрузки являются одной из причин дистрофии ткани, лишний вес как раз и является одним из главных факторов перегрузки, что приводит к возникновению и обострению проявлений остеохондроза. Поэтому общий принцип питания при остеохондрозе позвоночника очень прост – нет диеты от остеохондроза, есть диета от лишнего веса – обязательно худейте!


Своим пациентам в первую очередь я советую такой девиз:
*Нет диеты от остеохондроза, есть диеты от лишнего веса – обязательно худейте!*


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

А я помню эту Вашу статью, *Доктор*  

Питание должно быть сбалансированным - это факт.
Чтобы не засорять кишечник, надо употреблять клетчатку. 
Есть аллергия на творог - попробовать есть козий сыр либо натуральный йогурт.
Зеленая стручковая фасоль не вызывает бурной реакции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2007)

Очень хорошо переносится Соя. И в рекомендациях по питанию она встречается очень часто для.


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

Ага, из пророщенной сои можно салатики делать


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (4 Май 2007)

> Любимыми "лакомствами" позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков являются яблоки и груши,


   Читала конкретно про эти рекомендации и плюс ко всему,рекомендовалось проводить щадящие разгрузочные дни на яблоках этого урожая,преимущественно,зеленых! И позвоночнику полезно и фигуре!Чувствуешь себя много легче.Конечно, только от яблок болевой синдром не уйдет,но как подспорье-тоже хорошо! 

Еще могу из личного опыта посоветовать: дачный сезон не за горами, может, у кого-то чеснок будет расти. Так вот,что я делала: молодые стебли (зеленые) брала-4,6 шт., мелко резала, разминала, что бы сок появлялся, смешивала с 1 чайной ложкой раст.масла и выкладывала на спину на проблемную зону.Сверху-пакетик,на него- хлопк.тряпочку, сверху-бабушкин платок. В общем-компресс. Я выдерживала часа 2 , кто-то меньше. Потом можно снять и просто быть в платке на ночь. Я не знаю, как другим, но утро всегда было без боли, да и последующий день.

Делала курс 7-8 раз. Эффект-потрясающий! Месяц летала. Вопрос - с чем это связано? Ведь создается эффект тепла, а становится много лучше?


----------



## Альби (4 Май 2007)

*Др. Ступин* лично я бы внесла такое замечание. Люблю, когда при  назначениях противопоказания пишут если таковые *серьёзные* есть. 

Например, вот где сок чёрной редьки наверное стоит пометить, что не употреблять людям с язвой желудка. Ведь многие не догадываются, что такое может быть


----------



## Умка (13 Июн 2007)

Альби, понимаю ваши проблемы прекрасно, как мать маленького ребенка. :drinks: Как оказалось материнство приносит много радости, а заодно проблемы со здоровьем.

Вот и давай попробуем вместе с нашими уважаемыми форумчанами обсудить правило поведения для мам, которых тут я думаю не мало.
Неоднократно прочитала про вред ношения детей, колясок и т. д., но так и не поняла как применить это на практике? В нашем городе не предусмотрено полозьев для колясок практически нигде, оставлять ее соседям тоже нереально. Вот так изо дня в день и накапливается усталость и боль в спине, я теперь без нее уже  и не живу:cray: 

Получается, материнство - это прямое противопоказание для здоровья спины???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2007)

*Противопоказанием для здоровья спины являются*:

- еда, толстеют и увеличиваюь нагрузки на позвоночник;
- питьё, пьянеют и неправильно двигаются;
- лежание, мышцы слабеют и позвонки смещаются;
- сидение, самая большая статическая нагрузки на позвоночник в удобном кресле с расслабленными мышцами;
- движение, динамическая нагрузка на позвоночник;

Что ещё осталось?
- любовь, тут Кронмед объяснит подробнее.
Вот в космосе хорошо, там позвоночник увеличивается на 3-4 см.
В воде, на пару см.
Еще хорошо быть собакой, у них только артроз, а остеохондроза нет, и грыжи только травматические.

А ведь на самом деле хороша наша жизнь!!! 
А с детьми ещё лучше! 

Кто против?


----------



## Ell (13 Июн 2007)

Позволю себе высказаться о сексе и любви.

Прежде, чем думать о материнстве, надо подумать о себе, единственной и любимой.
Никто не скажет спасибо человеку, не способного полноценно воспитать дитятку.
Я знаю, грубо. Но это - объективный факт.
При желании, докажите обратное  

Моя позиция - дети должны быть зачаты и рождаться в оптимально положительных и разумных условиях.


----------



## Умка (13 Июн 2007)

Доктор Ступин Вы утверждаете, что элементарное снижение веса автоматически снизит нагрузку, а значит и боль? Еще один встречный вопрос, какое колличество лишних кг считается критичным?

Добавлено через 12 минут 


Ell написал(а):


> Моя позиция - дети должны быть зачаты и рождаться в оптимально положительных и разумных условиях.



Полностью согласна! Только как все предусмотреть? Ведь никто не проводит с молодыми родителями беседу о профилактике появления болей в позвоночнике, в итоге рано или поздно они начинаются. Я вижу это очень часто. Вот и получается, что зачали в оптимально положительных и разумных условиях, а растим как получится :cray: Но надеемся, что спасибо они нам все же скажут!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2007)

Очень индивидуально.
Условно, вы знаете, рост- (минус) 100.
Остальное проверяем калиперометрией с учетом индекса костной толщины и способности переносит нагрузки (тренированности). Получим тот же рост-95-105.
Поэтому главное -уровень тренированности.

*Проба Руфье* (переносимость динамической нагрузки)
Обследуемый находится в положении стоя в течение 5 минут. За 15 секунд подсчитывается пульс / Ра/, после чего выполняется физическая нагрузка / 30 приседаний за минуту /. Повторно подсчитывается пульс за первые /Рб/ и последние /Рв/ 15 секунд первой минуты восстановления. При подсчете пульса обследуемый должен стоять. Вычисляемый показатель сердечной деятельности /ПСД/ является критерием оптимальности вегетативного обеспечения сердечно-сосудистой системы при выполнении физической нагрузки малой мощности 

          4 х (Ра + Рб + Рв) - 200
ПСД =  ____________________
                           10

Трактовка пробы: при ПСД менее 5 проба выполнена на «отлично»;
при ПСД менее 10 проба выполнена на «хорошо»;
при ПСД менее 15 – «удовлетворительно»;
при ПСД более 15*- «плохо».
Проведенные нами исследования, позволяют считать, что у здоровых обследуемых ПСД не превышает 12, а больные имеющие синдром нейроциркулярной дистонии, как правило, имеют ПСД более 15.
Таким образом, периодический контроль за ПСД дает врачу достаточно информативный критерий оценки адаптационного потенциала сердечно-сосудистой системы.

*Коэффициент выносливости.* Используется для оценки степени тренированности сердечно-сосудистой системы к выполнению физической нагрузки и определяется по формуле:
         ЧСС х 100
КВ =  __________
             ПД


где ЧСС — частота сердечных сокращений, уд./мин;
ПД — пульсовое давление, мм рт. ст.
Показатель нормы: 12-15 усл. ед.
Увеличение KB, связанное с уменьшением ПД, является показателем детренированности сердечно-сосудистой системы.

Формулы не смог вывести, посмотрите вот здесь:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/...unkcionalnoj-diagnostiki-serdechno-sosudistoj


----------



## Ell (14 Июн 2007)

*Доктор*, 5 баллов! Спасибо!


*Умка*, позвольте, принцип разумности должен подсказать, что коляску  не надо на себе по этажам таскать после родов. Тут никаких объяснений не надо, мне кажется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2008)

*Требования к организации современного рабочего места*


*Факторы риска современного рабочего места:*
• для зрения – свечение, мерцание, дрожание, дискретность экранного изображения, блики; длительная фиксация взгляда на экран, интенсивная перефокусировка глаз (документ–клавиатура–экран и обратно);
• для нервной системы – монотонная и длительная работа, чаще всего в условиях дефицита времени и нервно-эмоциональных нагрузок вследствие высокой “цены” за допущенные ошибки.
• для позвоночника и мышц спины – статичность позы (нередко – неправильной), постоянное напряжение небольшой группы мышц.
Эти факторы порождают: зрительное и общее утомление, ухудшение зрения, боли в позвоночнике (в том числе остеохондроз), болезненные ощущения в мышцах.

*Требования к рабочим помещениям:*
• Расположение рабочих мест с ПЭВМ в подвальных помещениях не допускается;
• Площадь на одно рабочее место с ПЭВМ для взрослых пользователей должна составлять не менее 6,0 кв. м, а объем – не менее 20,0 куб.м;
• Помещение с ПЭВМ должны оборудоваться системами кондиционирования воздуха или эффективной приточно-вытяжной вентиляцией (параметры ионного состава воздуха строго нормированы).
• Внешнее освещение должно быть достаточным и равномерным; рабочая документация должна подсвечиваться (при необходимости) настольной лампой, располагаться на держателе бумаги; рабочее место с ПЭВМ располагается сбоку (желательно справа) от естественного света.

*Требования к рабочему месту*:
• Стол, рабочий стул (кресло) и подставка для ног должны быть регулируемыми;
• Высота рабочей поверхности стола (для взрослых пользователей) должна регулироваться в пределах 68-80 см (при отсутствии такой возможности высота рабочей поверхности стола должна составлять 72,5 см); стол должен иметь пространство для ног высотой не менее 60 см, шириной не менее 50 см;
• Подставка для ног: ширина не менее 30 см, глубина не менее 40 см, регулировка по высоте до 15 см и по углу наклона опорной поверхности до 20 градусов; поверхность ее рифленая, с передним бортиком высотой 1 см.

*Требования к организации рабочего процесса*:
• Отрегулировать вращающееся кресло по высоте так, чтобы экран монитора оказался перед Вами по центру и чуть ниже уровня глаз; а спинка кресла поддерживала спину, особенно ее нижнюю часть;
• Ноги должны опираться на специальную подставку или хоты бы твердо на пол;
• Руки при работе с клавиатурой должны лежать прямо перед Вами, а пальцы – легко передвигаться.
• Клавиатура должна располагаться на нужной высоте (на уровне локтей), клавиши ее должны быть чувствительны к легкому нажатию.
• Монитор расположить правильно, – т.е. перед глазами по центру, на расстоянии 60-70 см от глаз, расстояние от соседнего монитора – не менее 1,2 м (сбоку) и 2 м (впереди и сзади).
• Мышь должна быть расположена так, чтобы кисть не была изогнута в запястье; не держать мышь подолгу на одном месте, передвигать ее каждый час на другой участок, держать ее легко, расслабленной кистью.
• Режим работы: не белее 6 часов, обязательные короткие перерывы и прогулки каждые 30-60 С, длительные перерывы (10-15 минут) каждые 2 часа, с выполнением релаксирующих упражнений (а не компьютерных игр); выполнение разгрузочных комплексов ЛФК.

*Основания для вышеперечисленного*: 
Санитарные правила и нормы 2.2.2.542 – 96 
“Гигиенические требования к видео дисплейным терминалам, ПЭВМ и организации работы”, утвержден постановлением Госкомсанэпиднадзора РФ от 14 июля 1996 г. № 14).

Интересно узнать теперь, Ваше рабочее место соответствует требованиям или Вы преднамеренно формируете свою усталость.


----------



## Racer (7 Мар 2008)

Я работал в нескольких организациях. И ни в одной рабочее место программиста не соответствовало нормам. Более того, на предыдущем месте работы мне, как заму начальника отдела, пришлось проводить аттестацию рабоих мест . Могу только сказать, что, несмотря на абсолютное безобразие в вопросе организации рабочих мест, руководство практически не среагировало на замечания проверяющих органов. 

Что касается СанПиНа. ИМХО, документ очень сильно устарел и не соответствует реалиям. Большинство рекомендаций по мониторам ориентированы на дисплеи старого образца. Сейчас везде стараются применять ЖК-мониторы. Мне же кажется более важным вопрос именно положения тела оператора. Ибо порядок работы с ЭВМ практически не менялся. 

И еще. Предложенный в СанПиНе режим работы не учитывает резко возросшую роль компьютеров в организации работы. Счас далеко не редкость, когда рабочий день оператора достигает восьми и более часов, проведенных за компьютером. А уж когда дело касается высококласнных специалистов типа системных администраторов, то, чаще всего, им просто не удается устроить себе более-менее существенный перерыв. 

В общем, хотелось бы советов, как избежать производственных болячек, не нанося слишком большой ущерб работе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2008)

Racer написал(а):


> Я работал в нескольких организациях. И ни в одной рабочее место программиста не соответствовало нормам. Более того, на предыдущем месте работы мне, как заму начальника отдела, пришлось проводить аттестацию рабоих мест . Могу только сказать, что, несмотря на абсолютное безобразие в вопросе организации рабочих мест, руководство практически не среагировало на замечания проверяющих органов. Что касается СанПиНа. ИМХО, документ очень сильно устарел и не соответствует реалиям. Большинство рекомендаций по мониторам ориентированы на дисплеи старого образца. Счас везде стараются применять ЖК-мониторы. Мне же кажется более важным вопрос именно положения тела оператора. Ибо порядок работы с ЭВМ практически не менялся. И еще. Предложенный в СанПиНе режим работы не учитывает резко возросшую роль компьютеров в организации работы. Счас далеко не редкость, когда рабочий день оператора достигает восьми и более часов, проведенных за компьютером. А уж когда дело касается высококласнных специалистов типа системных администраторов, то, чаще всего, им просто не удается устроить себе более-менее существенный перерыв. В общем, хотелось бы советов, как избежать производственных болячек, не нанося слишком большой ущерб работе.



Спасибо за существенные замечания.
Кстати, а учитывая ваш опыт, у вас есть советы 





> как избежать производственных болячек, не нанося слишком большой ущерб работе





> ...руководство практически не среагировало на замечания проверяющих органов


, а какие основные замечания и кто проверял, и по каким требованиям проводилать аттестация?
А чем ЖК отличается от обычного, кроме  толщины?



> Мне же кажется более важным вопрос именно положения тела оператора.





> Предложенный в СанПиНе режим работы не учитывает резко возросшую роль компьютеров в организации работы.


Есть способности человека физиологически обусловленные и есть требования которые к нему предъявляют работадатели. Может пора бастовать и ломать комп. требуя 8 часового рабочего дня, перерыва на обед, перерыва после 2 часов монотонного труда. За что боролись!!!


----------



## Racer (8 Мар 2008)

Проверяла нас что-то типа СЭС. И как раз на сответствие нормам СанПиН.  Я был вынужден месяц составлять пачки документов на каждое рабочее место, производить азличные замеры (напряженность поля, освещенность и т.п.). Что касается технической составляющей (компьютеры), тут вопросов не возникало, удалось в свое время убедить начальство приобрести нормальные мониторы. А вот стол и стул... :-\ 

Единственно, что удалось сделать, помня о своем опыте, это поставить с противоположной стороны стола подставку под монитор, уровень которой был ниже столешницы сантиметорв на пять-семь. На все просьбы приобрести регулируемые кресла начальство просто посылало подальше, отговариваясь отсутствием средств. При попытке надавить с помощью актов проверки, предлагалось поискать работу с лучшими условиями труда. Думаю, ситуация достаточно распространенная, ибо начальству проще поменять работника, чем вкладываться дополнитнльно в организацию нормального рабочего места. Отсюда и пашут люди на допотопных компьютерах с севшими экранами, которые действительно опасны для зрения. В общем, когда я уходил с предприятия, все оставалось по-старому. 

Что касается различия между ЖК и обычними мониторами. В ЖК формирование изображения происходит с помощью ЖК матрицы, где каждая точка на экране - отдельный элемент. С обратной стороны производится постоянная подсветка, и, изменяя прозрачность каждого элемента, можно получить изображение. Для реализации этого требуется очень невысокое напряжение. И это же является причиной "битых пикселей", когда элемент не управляется (или постоянно темный, или постоянно засвеченный). У обычных мониторов с электронно-лучевой трубкой для получения картинки необходимо высокое напряжение порядка 20-30 киловольт. Что и является причиной основных проблем с такими мониторами: высокая напряженность поля вблизи поверхности экрана, невозможность близкого размещения двух мониторов, налипание пыли на экран. 

Конечно, производители боролись с этим, но до конца избавиться практически не возможно именно в силу конструкции. Я намеренно не заостряю внимание на соотношении цена-качество. Здесь мониторы с ЭЛТ пока превосходят ЖЖ, но разрыв постоянно сокращаеся, и счас он уже достаточно незначительный. 
Бастовать конечно можно попробовать, но начальство ясно дал понять, что незаменимых людей нет.

К сожалению, советов каких-то у меня практически нет - об остоехондрозе только год как узнал.  Единственное, что могу только определенно сказать - держите монитор таким образом, чтобы голова при работе была чуть наклонена вперед. И то это только из личного опыта. 
ЗЫ. И еще. Терпеть ненавижу кактусы около мониторов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2008)

Спасибо за разговор.


> Единственное, что могу только определенно сказать - держите монитор таким образом, чтобы голова при работе была чуть наклонена вперед. И то это только из личного опыта.



т.е. позиция должна звучать так:
располагать монитор перед глазами по центру и чуть ниже уровня глаз.




> ЗЫ. И еще. Терпеть ненавижу кактусы около мониторов


. 
Лучше с  утра положить яблоко, его и съесть можно!


----------



## Ell (9 Мар 2008)

Racer написал(а):


> В общем, хотелось бы советов, как избежать производственных болячек, не нанося слишком большой ущерб работе.



1. Проветривания каждый час.
2. Зарядка каждый час.


----------



## nnnnnn (25 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Доктор Ступин, если не трудно поясните формулу КВ (коэффициента выносливости) КВ=ЧСС*100/ПД
где ЧСС — частота сердечных сокращений, уд./мин;ПД — пульсовое давление, мм рт. ст. (Показатель нормы: 12-15 усл. ед. )
ЧСС — частота сердечных сокращений -64 уд./мин или выше;
ПД — пульсовое давление  при АД 120/80 примерно равно 40 мм рт. ст.
КВ=64*100/40=160
А как получается показатель нормы 12-15 усл ед?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Позвоню автору методики. Сообщу.


----------



## nnnnnn (26 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Спасибо.
Как-то сюда дожны вписываться результаты до нагрузки и после...
Но... Кокое влияние на позвоночник оказывает тренированность сердечно-сосудистой системы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Умножаем на 10




> Как-то сюда дожны вписываться результаты до нагрузки и после...



Это определяется по параметрам покоя, причём для нагрузок вытянутых по времени-сравнение КВ до и после года регулярных нагрузок. 




> Но... Какое влияние на позвоночник оказывает тренированность сердечно-сосудистой системы?


Прямого, никакого.


----------



## Pan (7 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Хотелось бы уточнить по стульям с упором на колени. На сколько целесообразно такие использовать (в частности после компрессионного перелома).

И ещё. Про осанку. Дабы всё время не искать стену (чтобы прислониться и проверить). В своё время учили так: Мысленно представлять что между лопаток вперёд и вверх на вас действует некая сила. Плечи вперёд, живот втянуть, спина с прогибом. При всём при этом избегать позы "кол проглотил", т.е. закрепощённости мышц.

По компьютерам (в силу специализации): Для здоровья позвоночника всё равно ЖК или ЭЛТ монитор. Считаю, что СанПиН 2.2.2.542-96 в этом смысле весьма здравый документ, который всем советую почитать (http://spinet.ru/kendh/sanpin/sanpin.php). Всем подставки для ног и пюптры для документов. Регламентировать перерывы и заставить делать гимнастику. Устарел он в том что нормы по напряженности электромагнитного поля для помещений с "видеодисплейными терминалами" в два раза жестче, чем без оных, что вызывает вопрос КАК? Но это к позвоночнику относится только косьвенно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*



> Хотелось бы уточнить по стульям с упором на колени. На сколько целесообразно такие использовать (в частности после компрессионного перелома).


Целесообразно, назависимо от наличия перелома.



> И ещё. Про осанку. Дабы всё время не искать стену (чтобы прислониться и проверить). В своё время учили так: Мысленно представлять что между лопаток вперёд и вверх на вас действует некая сила. Плечи вперёд, живот втянуть, спина с прогибом. При всём при этом избегать позы "кол проглотил", т.е. закрепощённости мышц.


Хороший пример.


----------



## E_Lena (1 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

У меня сейчас острый период остеохондроза - в связи с чем вынужденно образовалось некоторое свободное время  например для того, чтобы подготовиться к подострому периоду.
Перечитала все сообщения в данной теме "Профилактика боли в спине".

Мои мысли на заданную тему:
По поводу туризма, точнее поднятия рюкзаков...
Когда-то занималась пешим туризмом. Рюкзак удобнее и наверно правильнее одевать стоя на полусогнутых ногах.  При этом соответственно кто-то должен его подержать - помочь одеть на спину, перекладывая нагрузку рюкзака постепенно и равномерно. Если помочь некому, то можно поставить рюкзак на возвышенность, например на подходящий пенек и сначала просунуть обе руки под лямки, а потом подняться за счет ног (из полусогнутого состояния в выпрямленное) с легким наклоном корпуса вперед. Меня так друзья научили. Рюкзаки мы немаленькие носили. Особенно если в поход школьников ведешь - приходиться тяжелые вещи на себя брать.

По поводу переноски тяжестей...
Школьники сейчас носят тяжеленные портфели. Пол-беды, если это портфель-рюкзак, но и он не спасает при таком весе хрупкие детские плечики. А подростки вообще ходят с сумками на плече. И моя старшая дочь из их числа - переубедить трудно, даже на своем наглядном примере. 
Так вот в Израиле например дети ходят в школу с портфелями-тележками. Во всяком случае в начальной школе.

По поводу бытовых нагрузок...
Если приходится стирать вручную, я ставлю тазик в ванну (на дно), непосредственно под краном с водой и стираю стоя перед ванной на коленях. Так таз поднимать не приходиться и наклоняться сильно вперед.
Если нет швабры (у меня правда есть , то пол лучше мыть не на полусогнутых ногах с наклоном корпуса до пола, а перемещаться на коленях с упором то на одну, то на другую руку.

Еще по поводу переноски тяжестей и быта...
У любой задачи, в том числе и бытовой) есть несколько решений. Остается выбрать оптимальное - "чтобы и волки были сыты и овцы целы". Приведу пример. После того как проблемы со спиной у меня усилились, т.е. уже года полтора как (_вообще в наличии с первой беременности, т.е. уже 15 лет_), покупка продуктов стала обязанностью мужа. Раньше покупала я, 3-5 раз в неделю - так сказать по текущим нуждам. Вобщем регулярно приходилось носить сумки и нелегкие. Теперь продукты покупаем в супермаркете на всю неделю и на машине. Т.е. носить тяжести практически не приходиться: по супермаркету и до машины в тележке, потом на машине, а потом в несколько "ходок", равномерно распределяя груз в двух руках, муж поднимает все из машины до квартиры. 

Еще профилактическую роль может сыграть чужой наглядный пример 
После того, как меня серьезно скрутило полтора года назад, муж по утрам стал делать зарядку  Впечатлился 
Вот на детей не так просто повлиять. Их одной логикой и примером не убедишь - заинтересовать надо и следить, чтобы выполняли, чтобы привычка выработалась.

По поводу перерывов в работе на отдых...
У нас в фирме по внутреннему положению на каждый час работы положено 5 минут отдыха. Использовать можно по своему усмотрению, т.е. каждый час или накопительно. Народ восновном в этот перерыв курить ходит  С одной стороны смена вида деятельности - полезно, а с другой... Вобщем, фирма свое сделала - перерыв предоставлен, а уж воспользоваться им на благо здоровья - личное дело каждого  ...Две дамы, например, умудрились договриться с директором, чтобы не пользоваться перерывами целый день и вместо этого уходить пораньше с работы :p

Вспомнила еще один совет "как вставать"...
Его дала доктор у которой я калланетикой занимаюсь - утром до того как встать с постели, сделать лежа несколько упражнений на растяжку (например, как кошки после сна потягиваются - это я от себя:blush200 и только потом вставать.
Стыдно за себя:blush200:, но совет я соблюдала только в подостром периоде, а как боли прошли осталась только привычка вставать переворотом на бок и с бока в сидячее положение. На самом деле лучше подьъем всегда начинать с "лежачей" разминки.

Простите за сумбур изложения мыслей:blush200:

Доктор Ступин в первом письме темы предложил План - план действий. Из этого плана многое уже оговорено в теме. Меня лично сейчас интересуют пункты:
• правильно заниматься физкультурой;
и
• правильно психологически настраиваться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Супер!aiwan
Спасибо.


> Если приходится стирать вручную, то поставьте тазик на дно ванны, и стирайте стоя перед ванной на коленях, подложив под них мягкую прокладку.


Разрешите добавить в план мероприятий.



> при уборке использовать швабру и удлинители ручки пылесоса, если нет швабры, то пол лучше мыть не на полусогнутых ногах с наклоном корпуса до пола, а перемещаться на коленях с упором то на одну, то на другую руку.


И тут поправил.


----------



## E_Lena (2 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Супер!aiwan
> Спасибо.
> Разрешите добавить в план мероприятий.



:blush200: Приятно положить что-то в общую копилку.

Про посох - гениально, что-то я об этом незадумывалась. Хотя путешествуя по лесу палка-посох часто без всякой цели - спонтанно оказывается в руке ...

По пункту "правильно заниматься физкультурой" попытаюсь хотябы без обобщений, конкретно по моему случаю (остеохондроз п\крестцового отдела с проляпсом L4-5 и протрузиями), составить набор физических занятий в соответствиями со стадиями от острой стадии до стойкой ремиссии.
Итак, острая стадия (у меня сейчас) - делаю ЛФК лежа, 3-5 раз в день по 5-10 повторов каждого упражения,
по мере уменьшения болевых ощущений - добавлю упражнения стоя на четвереньках.
В этом опыт был год назад и вродебы все нормально прошло 
В подостром периоде планирую плюсом к расширению ЛФК записаться на общий массаж (10 сеансов) и попробовать поплавать - для начала 1 раз в неделю, восновном на спине (стиль не помню как называется - не спортсменка, загребая руками поочередно, голова в воде, где-то читала, что при больной спине лучше так плавать).
Если смогу сидеть без боли попробую вернуться на калланетику - там есть часть комплекса в ИП сидя.
Вот пока примерно так...
Что скажете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Посмотрие вот это:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Позиция:
*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*


----------



## E_Lena (3 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрие вот это:
> http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
> Позиция:
> *Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*



Да, доктор. Вашими советами пользуюсь почти с начала обострения.
А если точнее, выполняю п.9 (первый этап).
Сегодня, если улучшение продолжится, попробую перейти ко второму этапу 
Спасибо aiwan

С ЛФК все более-менее понятно - делать регулярно (минимум 1 раз в день), расширять и усложнять комплекс по мере возвращения доступной подвижности, т.е. вольно цитируя Вас, "до боли, но не через боль". А вот по добавлению других видов занятий и реабилитации есть сомнения.
А именно - когда лучше начать... 
...когда лучше начать массаж (общий классический), 
...когда лучше начать плавать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*



E_Lena написал(а):


> ...когда лучше начать массаж (общий классический),
> ...когда лучше начать плавать...



Массаж! Тут все зависит от массажиста.
Плавать! моё мнение - после купирования острого болевого синдрома.


----------



## горец (14 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

уважаемые доктора- приносит ли какую ли пользу при остеохондрозе верховая езда на лошади? спасибо...


----------



## Voron-a (17 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*



горец написал(а):


> уважаемые доктора- приносит ли какую ли пользу при остеохондрозе верховая езда на лошади? спасибо...



Смотря какой остеохондроз, смотря какая лошадь, смотря как ездить. Самое вредное не делать ничего:prankster2:

НО! Если есть свежие грыжи, протрузии, не нужно ни в коем случае. 
Неумелая езда на лошади может спровоцировать увеличение грыж. Потому что, утрирую, Вы еще не сможите ездить, отжимаясь от бедра, а будете бить своим позвоночником по позвоночнику лошади. К тому же, верховая езда - весьма опасный вид спорта, с лошади можно упасть. 
Лошади бывают разные, могут быть мягкими, длинная бабка, плавные движения, могут быть жесткими, когда каждый шаг достаточно резко отдает в поясницу.

Иппотерапия так же противопоказана при грыжах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

При обострении неврлогических проявлений вызываемых грыжами.
Половина первой конной мучилась болями в спине.
Тут ведь в чем фишка .
Важны сами физические упражнения, чем разнообразнее и правильнее они будут, тем и лучше.
Иппотерапия постепенная разнообразная контролируемая нагрузка, с возможностью плавного нарастания.
Представте что вы делаете ЛФК, только для шейного отдела, а тут вы подскользнулись. Шея выдержала, а посница нет, не готова, поэтому кроме специальной нагрузки нужна и общеразвивающая нагрузка (иппотерапия, каланетик, пилатес, плавание, йога, тренажеры)-но очень правильно.
А теперь представте, что вас с острой болью в спине заносят и сажают на лошадь! Лошадь испугается!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




А так, в ремисси, для тренировки, почему нет.
Лучше ли это чем что-то другое?
Никто не исследовал, но красивее точно!aiwan


----------



## Voron-a (20 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

По поводу верховой езды еще добавлю.

Если твердо решите попробовать, то ищите серьезный клуб с нормальными инструкторами, в идеале иппотерапевтического направления, просите "мягкую" лошадь , (вас поймут), объясните про проблеммы со спиной. Лучше начинать в корсете. Первое время только шагом. Занятия рысью только облегченной (привставая в седле в такт движению лошади, вам покажут). Галоп в полевой посадке. Слушайте свою спину, и доктора Ступина . 

Я езжу верхом 11 лет, сколиоз второй степени, грыжи в шейном отделе (была травма, упала с лошади). Грыжа в поясничном. Проблемы со спиной начались, когда сделала 3-ех месячный перерыв в занятиях. Потом мануальная терапия, потом грыжа в поясничном отделе 0,6. Сейчас не езжу, жду когда зарастет . 

Это только со стороны кажется, что ездить верхом легко, на самом деле при верховой езде задействуются очень многие группы мышц. Важно сразу учиться ездить правильно! Если есть вопросы, расскажу, что знаю. Но опять же, у меня нет медицинского образования, а большинство докторов не занимается верховой ездой . Так что "..и опыт сын ошибок трудных.."


----------



## 1kostya (18 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте. У меня такой вопрос. Как лучше принимать ванны ( температура воды, длительность и т.д) или толко душ. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2009)

Так, как нравится.
В остром периоде-душ.




*Туризм с заболеваниями позвоночника* - тема выделенная в отдельную.


----------



## Кристиночка78 (1 Апр 2010)

Что посоветуете если присутствуют эпизодические острые боли в спине, а впереди такой длинный дачный сезон?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2010)

1. Контрольное посещение мануального  терапевта.
2. ЛФК.
3. Корсет.
4. Соблюдение инструкции по технике безопасности для женщин грузчиков.
Нашли инструкцию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2010)

*Боль после операции по удалению грыжи l4-l5*

*Правильная посадка в автомобиле и применение ортопедической подушки для автомобильного кресла.*


Прежде всего, определимся с правильной посадкой в автомобильном кресле. У правильной посадки две задачи: обеспечение максимальной готовности к быстрым действиям по управлению автомобилем и обеспечение физиологически удобной позы, препятствующей возникновению боли в спине.
Первая задача достигается правильной удаленностью от органов управления автомобилем: рулевого колеса, педалей, рычага переключения скоростей.
Для подбора удалённости от педалей, необходимо поставить ноги на педали, и отрегулировать сиденье автомобильного кресла так, чтобы колени были немного согнуты. Размер этого "чуть" определятся ходом педалей. При полностью выжатой педали сцепления или тормоза нога должна быть выпрямлена практически до предела.
Для определения правильного удаления от рулевого колеса положите запястья рук на верхнюю часть руля. Руки полностью выпрямлены. Отрегулируйте спинку автомобильного кресла так, чтобы она полностью поддерживала спину в этом положении. Здесь уместно напомнить, что во время поездки руки рулевое колесо удерживается двумя руками во всех ситуациях, кроме тех, когда надо перехватывать руль, совершать переключение передач или включать приборы. Если руль представить в виде циферблата часов, то руки устанавливают на 10 и 14 часов.
Возможен другой вариант определения правильной удаленности от рулевого колеса, учитывающей некоторые особенности управления разных типов автомобилей. При определении правильной посадки в автомобилях с передним и полным приводом берутся за рулевое колесо в местах 10 и 14 часов, перекрестив руки. Это необходимо чтобы сидеть ближе к рулю. При управлении этими автомобилями требуются силовые качества для того, чтобы удерживать руль в том или ином положении, что требует более согнутых рук. В автомобилях с задним приводом, сидим дальше от руля, т.к. из-за склонности заднеприводных машин к заносам, требуются быстрые движения свободными руками. В этом случае при определении правильного удаления от руля, перекрёст рук не делается.
В обоих случаях спинка автомобильного кресла регулируется так, чтобы были чуть согнуты в локтевых уставах, спина полностью касается спинки сидения, а плечи свободно опущены.
Последняя проверка правильности вашей посадки - это возможность, не отрываясь спиной от спинки вашего сидения, включать любую из передач коробки, и, в идеале, вытянутой рукой достать до других органов управления (кнопок, тумблеров и т.д.).

Задача вторая, обеспечить физиологически удобную позицию, препятствующую возникновению боли в спине. У большинства автомобильных кресел эргономика просчитана на гораздо меньший рост. В результате, при обычной посадке, спина в поясничном отделе прогнута назад, диски расширены назад, связочный аппарат позвоночника перерастянут. Всё это способствует функциональной перегрузке мышц, связок, межпозвонкового диска, и позвонков, что быстро приводит к появлению чувства усталости и боли в спине. При физиологически правильной позе подпор в поясничном отделе должен быть под верхнепоясничным и нижнегрудным отделами позвоночника. Грубо говоря, Ваш живот должен быть выпячен вперёд.
Подпор под поясницу можно изготовить самому или приобрести подушку для автомобильного кресла. Для пробы возьмите банное махровое полотенце. Сложите его, а не скручивайте, чтобы валик имел овальную, а не круглую форму. Меняя размер полотенца можно подобрать наиболее удобный размер валика и по этому ощущению подбирать поясничную подушку. Валик в целлофановый пакет, к концам пакета привязать резинку. Теперь правильно расположим подпор (самодельный валик или специальную подушку) для поясничного ответа. Прежде всего, резинка подпора перекидывается через спинку кресла, без неё валик или подушка будут всё время падать вниз и давить на крестец, а должны на переход с поясницы на грудной отдел. Как ориентир можно использовать нижний край подушки, он должен быть на 5-10 см выше сидения автомобильного кресла.
При таком положении позвоночника работает амортизация "вертикальной рессоры", нагрузка на позвоночник равномерно распределяется по всем позвонкам и межпозвонковым дискам, минимизируется нарушение кровоснабжения тканей. Такая физиологически удобная поза позволяет значительно снизить возможность возникновения боли в спине обусловленную неврологическими проявлениями остеохондроза позвоночника.

Информация с сайта www.pozwonocnik.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2010)

*Боль после операции по удалению грыжи l4-l5*

*Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.*


В комплексной профилактике и лечении вертеброгенных болевых синдромов, важным элементом является иммобилизация пораженных позвоночных двигательных сегментов в период обострения, и профилактическая защитная фиксация позвоночника в период ремиссии.

При попытке классифицировать средства фиксации позвоночника можно, условно, выделить несколько групп защитных поясов и корсетов.

Первая группа пояса для защиты от холода. Стремление утеплить поясничный отдел позвоночника существовало во все времена, только раньше для этого применялись пояса из шести и меха животных. Современный утепляющий пояс это хлопчатобумажная или шерстяная ткань, способная плотно прилегать к телу. Такие пояса надевают, как правило, на голое тело, что придает им определённое рефлексотерапевтическое воздействие, за счет раздражения кожных покровов в зоне поражения. Время носки - постоянно в холодное время года. 

Вторая группа корсеты для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, часто с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 20-25 см, для перекрытия 1-2 позвоночных двигательных сегментов. Здесь важно правильная носка корсета, т.е. только при работе, избыточных движениях, неконтролируемых движениях, при усталости в спине. Надевать пояс можно в любом положении, в том числе и стоя, лучше на майку или футболку, но можно и прямо на одежду – рубашку свитер. Время регулируется временем работы (на конвейере в поясе, на перекуре снимаем), в тоже время ношение пояса не отменяет правильного выполнения рабочих движений. Такие пояса выполняют как фиксирующую, так и утепляющую функцию, поэтому носить одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит. 

Третья группа корсеты для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Надеть пояс лучше в положении лежа, на майку или футболку, вставать осторожно через положение на боку. В положении лежа, необходимости в поясе нет, лишь некоторые пациенты отмечают необходимость спать в поясе, закрепленном на минимальном натяжении, что позволяет в момент переворачиваний с боку на бок, быстро затянуть пояс и сделать переворот с минимальной болью, после переворота пояс опять переводиться в минимальное натяжение. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли.

Сейчас формируется четвертое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине: с магнитами, с электровоздействием, с парафином, с растяжением позвонков и т.д.


Делаем выводы: 

- в холодное время года полезно утеплять поясничный отдел позвоночника и носить шерстяной или хлопчатобумажный пояс, применять одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит;

- для профилактики обострений и при хроническом болевом синдроме нужен корсет шириной 20 см;

- для острого периода нужен корсет шириной 30 см, но можно обойтись и только 20 см ширины, контролируя правильность движений в позвоночнике/
Информация с сайта www.pozwonocnik.ru

Ваш пояс 20-25 см.
Рекомендую и то и другой С-Петербургской фирмы Норма.


----------



## someta (16 Окт 2010)

Здравствуйте.   Доктор Ступин, в своей информации по корсетам Вы посоветовали Санкт-Петербургские Норма, я про них ничего не знаю, пока не попадались, хотя последнее время блуждаю по инету именно в поисках подходящего жесткого корсета для мужа. С 2005 г он носит корсет, изготовленный на заводе ЦИТО г. Москвы. Я даже не знаю как определить степень его жесткости, корсет грудо-поясничный из льняной ткани с 8-ю металлическими вставками. 

В 2005 г была необходимость именно в грудо-поясничном, т.к. помимо поясничной была еще и проблема с грудиной - удалялась кость грудины и вставлялся имплантант из 2-х титановых пластин, затем через 2 года одна пластина отторгалась и делали операцию по удалению ее, в результате грудные мышцы очень деформированы и корсет на груди как бы сам по себе, не прилегает к телу. Мы с мужем решили, что надо приобрести пояснично-крестцовый. Поскольку специалистов на тысячи км в округе нет, решилась обратиться к Вам. Нашла в инете жесткие корсеты как пояснично-крестцовые, так и грудо-поясничные фирмы Орлетт артикулы LSO-991 и LSO-981. 

Не могли бы Вы, Доктор Ступин, сказать насколько качественны и удобны упомянутые корсеты? Я уже решила сделать заказ, но тут попался на глаза совершенно отрицательный отзыв о корсетах этой фирмы, правда о другой модели и одолели сомнения.
   У мужа метастатические поражения позвонков L1 , L3 и L4, было облучение, по даным МРТ распространенный остеохондроз межпозвонковых дисков поясничного отдела с мультифокальными остеофитами. Дугоотросчатые суставы с неровными контурами, неравномерным сужением суставных щелей, наличием мелких костных экзостазов. Структура конуса спинного мозга и нитей конского хвоста изменена на уровне L3 и L 4. С болями живет уже 4 года, последние несколько месяцев боли усилились, противовоспалительная терапия положительных результатов не дала. Передвигается с трудом с костылями, полностью выпрямиться не может. Корсет носит постоянно.
 Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2010)

Ну уж Норма вам точно не подходит.
Вам скорее подойдет 991

Профилактика боли в спине

Операция решила проблему вот этой грыжи и вот этой боли. Будем надеяться что остальные грыжи не "дошли" до необходимости оперативным путем освобождать нервные окончания от их давления. и теперь главное не надо ждать, когда боль вновь появится в спине, приложите усилия для предупреждения её появления, при этом достаточно соблюдать всего семь правил, которые надо было соблюдать с детсва, но и теперь не поздно:
• правильно стоять и ходить;
• правильно сидеть;
• правильно лежать и вставать;
• правильно поднимать и перемещать тяжести;
• правильно заниматься физкультурой;
• правильно соблюдать диету;
• правильно психологически настраиваться.


Как правильно ходить и стоять
Ходить и стоять следует с прямой спиной. Встаньте спиной к стене, чтобы касаться её пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком, запомните это положение своего тела (осанку) и при ходьбе старайтесь его поддерживать. 
Если приходится долго стоять, то необходимо:
• если есть возможность, то все-таки ходить на месте, двигаться;
• менять позу каждые 10-15 минут, перемещать вес тела с одной ноги на другую;
• периодически прогибаться назад через каждые 10-15 минут, вытянув руки вверх, сделав глубокий вдох и выдох, этим снимается усталость с мышц спины;
• если Вы работаете стоя, организовать рабочее место так, чтобы не приходилось низко наклоняться; использовать опору под ногу и опираться при этом то на одну ногу, то на другую, это уменьшит нагрузку на позвоночник.
Следите за осанкой, втяните живот, старайтесь вытягиваться вверх, будто к макушке привязан воздушный шар, не напрягая верхнюю половину тела!

Как правильно сидеть
Чтобы уменьшить нагрузку на позвоночник не наклоняйтесь вперед и не откидывайтесь слишком далеко назад, плотно прижмитесь к спинке стула и создайте опору под шею и поясницу. Если приходится долго сидеть, подберите правильный стул, каждые 15-20 минут необходимо потянуться размяться, поменять положение ног.
К мебели, на которой приходится сидеть подолгу, предъявляются следующие требования:
• выбирайте стул с высокой спинкой и опирайтесь на неё, на уровне талии поместите под спину небольшую подушку;
• высота стула должна быть такова, чтобы колени находились несколько ниже уровня бедер, если необходимо используйте клиновидную подставку под ягодицы, стопы должны плотно стоять на полу, если необходимо, используйте подставку для стоп;
• глубина стула – две трети длины бедер;
• необходимо избегать слишком мягкой мебели, так как при этом сильно напрягаются мышцы тела для удержания равновесия.
Сидите прямо, следите за своей позой!

Как правильно лежать и вставать
Если Вы спите на жестком основании, то вокруг должно быть много подушечек для каждой физиологической изгибины Вашего позвоночника. Мнение спать на твердом пришло из 30-х годов, когда появились кровати с панцирными сетками (считай – сон в гамаке), и врачи стали советовать подкладывать деревянный щит по панцирную сетку (чтобы она не прогибалась), а сверху два матраса (чтобы создать анатомическое соответствие изгибом позвоночника). Про деревянный щит помнят все, а про матрасы – забыли. Современная вертеброневрология к этим двум условиям (непрогибающаяся основа и анатомическое соответствие), добавила третье – ортопедическое, т.е. лечебное воздействие. И здесь кроется ещё одна общепринятая ошибка, все считают анатомическую постель - ортопедической (так её и рекламируют), в то время как лечебная (ортопедическая) постель должна помогать расслаблению мышц, а не просто создавать условия для возможности расслабления мышц. Итак, физиологические изгибы позвоночника надо сохранять и в горизонтальном положении. Основание постели, должно быть жестким (возможен деревянный щит), не допускающим "провисания" спины, но поверх него следует располагать анатомический или ортопедический матрас (покрытие), обеспечивающий комфортное положение, желательно с функцией профилактического вытяжения, например «ORTORELAX» или «DETENSOR».
Если постель кажется Вам недостаточно удобной, приспособьте её под себя:
• в положении на спине – под шею небольшая подушка и подушка под колени, чтобы ноги были чуть согнуты;
• в положении на боку – подушка под шею на высоту плеча, небольшая подушка под талию, ноги согнуты в коленных и тазобедренных суставах;
• в положении на животе, положите под него подушку
Вставать утром с постели, необходимо предварительно сделав несколько простых упражнений руками и ногами, затем повернуться на живот, отжимаясь руками встать на колени, сесть ягодицами на пятки и максимально потянуться руками вперед, затем опустить одну ногу на пол и опираясь на эту ногу и руки, постепенно встать, не делая резких движений.
Давайте спине полноценный ночной отдых! Потянитесь после сна!

Как правильно поднимать и перемещать тяжести
Инструкция по технике безопасности для грузчиков определяет, что при переноске тяжестей предельно допускаемый груз: для подростков мужского пола от 16 до 18 лет – 16 кг; для мужчин – 50 кг. Для женщин – 10 кг, до двух раз в час, при чередовании с другой работой и 7 кг – при подъёме тяжестей постоянно в течение рабочей смены.
Используйте любую возможность выполнять работу с прямой спиной, сидя на удобном стуле, стоя за станком, при работе на полу – встаньте на одно или оба колена, подложив под них мягкий валик. Старайтесь основную часть нагрузки перенести на ноги, а не на позвоночник. Если приходится поднимать и переносить тяжести, то необходимо:
• надеть пояс штангиста или полужесткий корсет;
• выставить одну ногу вперед, согнуть ноги, а не позвоночник, присесть на корточки, при этом спина должна быть прямой и, ухватив груз двумя руками, поднять его, разгибая ноги, не сгибая спину (как делают штангисты);
• распределять вес переносимых тяжестей – не носите груз в одной руке, разделите и несите его в обеих руках, сумки разного веса необходимо периодически менять в руках, чтобы не возникло перенапряжение мышц туловища;
• при перемещении груза держать груз как можно ближе к себе, исключить наклоны и повороты тела (скручивание позвоночника);
• поднимать и носить ребенка на руках рекомендуется с выпрямленной спиной, наилучшее положение для позвоночника, когда маленький ребенок в специальном рюкзаке на груди, а большой на спине;
• для переноски тяжести использовать рюкзак вместо сумок, перемещать предметы в сумках и чемоданах на колесиках;
• при уборке использовать швабру и удлинители ручки пылесоса;
• стирку и глажение белья делать с прямой спиной, не наклонившись в ванну или над низким столиком, а поставив таз на высокую подставку и используя гладильную доску.
Соразмеряйте свои возможности со статическими и динамическими нагрузками!

Как правильно соблюдать диету
Любимыми "лакомствами" межпозвонкового диска являются яблоки и груши, малина и клубника, виноград и топинамбур (земляная груша), фундук и чечевица, тыква, салат и соевый йогурт. В профилактике боли в спине важное место занимает витаминизация пищи. Употребляйте продукты с полным набором витаминов и достаточным содержанием кальция и магния (рыба и другие дары моря, капуста, шпинат, бобы, орехи, семечки, горох, хлеб грубого помола, парное не кипяченое молоко здоровых коров). Воздерживайтесь от острой пищи, алкогольных напитков и курения. 
Воспользуйтесь силой природы! 1. Приготовьте травяную настойку обыкновенного тысячелистника из расчёта: столовая ложка травы на стакан кипятка (настоять, укутав на 1 час, процедить). Принимать по столовой ложке перед едой. 2. Смешайте 1,5 стакана сока редьки с 1 стаканом чистого мёда и с 0,5 стакана водки, добавьте столовую ложку соли и тщательно перемешайте. Эту смесь принимать внутрь по 1 рюмке перед сном, а также растирать ею места боли на спине. 
Для того чтобы замедлить прогрессирование дистрофических изменений в суставах позвоночника и дисках, необходимо использовать хондропротекторы – препараты, оказывающие защитное действие на хрящевую ткань. Лечение проводится длительными курсами продолжительностью до полугода по назначению врача.
Нет диеты от остеохондроза, есть диеты от лишнего веса – обязательно разумно худейте!

Как правильно психологически настраиваться
Старайтесь выполнять рекомендации, советы и физические упражнения с позитивным настроем, с желанием и с охотой помочь себе и окружающим, а, главное, с уверенностью в эффективности проводимых профилактических мероприятий. 
Помните: Ваши мысли влияют на Ваше тело!

Как правильно заниматься физкультурой
Самый эффективный путь профилактики болей в спине – регулярные физические упражнения! Хороший мышечный корсет и достаточная гибкость позвоночника – основа профилактики боли в спине.
При динамических занятиях отдайте предпочтение плаванию, бегущей дорожке, велоэргометру, лыжам, упражнениям с резиновым бинтом. Занимаясь игровыми видами спорта (футбол, волейбол, теннис и т.п.), будьте осторожны, т.к. резкие, некоординированные движения и повороты могут спровоцировать обострение болевого синдрома. Избегайте бега по твердой поверхности, используйте амортизирующие стельки и специальную спортивную обувь, снижающие ударные нагрузки на позвоночник.
Арсенал профилактической физической подготовки включает:
• упражнения для формирования правильной осанки (необходимо знать, как принять позу правильной осанки, сохранять эту позу длительное время и часто контролировать правильность её удержания);
• упражнения для увеличения подвижности всего позвоночника или его отделов (по типу йоговских с главным принципом – медленное достижение максимального объема с фиксацией в крайних положениях на 3-5 сек.);
• упражнения для равномерного развития мышц всего тела (особенно спины, брюшного пресса и плечевого пояса), включая разумный культуризм;
• упражнения с отягощением предпочтительно (выполнять на тренажерах, исключающих вертикальные нагрузки на позвоночник);
• упражнения со штангой и гантелями (выполнять лежа на спине, на животе или сидя, в упоре грудью).


----------



## Шеда (21 Янв 2011)

Уважаемые доктора, 
напишите пожалуйста как правильно качать пресс при грыжах в пояснично-крестцовом отделе.

Например, можно ли в положении лежа поднимать ноги, развернутые носками наружу, держать уголок, делать велосипид - под ягодицы подкладываем руки?... Можно ли поднимать ноги с подъемом таза наверх (попу выталкивать наверх нижним прессом)?...


----------



## abelar (21 Янв 2011)

Шеда написал(а):


> можно ли в положении лежа поднимать ноги, развернутые носками наружу, держать уголок, делать велосипид - под ягодицы подкладываем руки?... Можно ли поднимать ноги с подъемом таза наверх (попу выталкивать наверх нижним прессом)?...


Господи!? Неужели есть в подлунном мире ТАКИЕ женщины?!!!yahooaiwan


----------



## Шеда (21 Янв 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Господи!? Неужели есть в подлунном мире ТАКИЕ женщины?!!!yahooaiwan



Вы мне льстите aiwan . Вы думаете, я за по собственному почину, что ли?... :p. Если бы не мощный пинок под зад, пардон, в поясницу в виде боли, разве стала бы я плавать в бассейне, ходить по 7 км и качать пресс?.. Фигу. nea. Но вот болячка понимашь такая, что четко осознаю, будет брюхо вываливаться - отразиться на спине. Опять болеть будет, опять уколы, опять бесонные ночи... Ни хачу.

Так как насчет этих упражнений?... Можно смело делать?... А то я уж всего боюся...


----------



## li3 (29 Мар 2011)

> *Попробуем определиться с правильной посадкой в кресле.*


Никак не получается сесть так как вы написали да и никогда толком не получалось.
Обычно сижу
1) спина ровно, локти на столе, расстояния от груди до стола почти нет, на спинку кресла не облокачиваюсь (оно как-то глупо сделано в этом смысле)
2) все тоже самое только спина немного наклонена вперед и я какбы лежу на столе (стол большой и монитор далеко)

У меня грыжа l3/l4 отдает в левую ягодицу / ногу + кифоз грудного отдела (не уверен как точно называется но вообщем позвоночник идеально ровный начиная от поясницы и вверх, нет природной сгорбленности) — ближе к вечеру обостряется так как работаю много =/  И кстати еще такой момент — ноги почему-то хочется скрестить (не нога на ногу а в районе щиколоток)

Насколько плохо я сижу и обязательно ли спина должна постоянно "покоится на спинке" — я так никогда в жизни не сидел, непривычно и неудобно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2011)

Так может правильное кресло решит проблему удобства при сидении?


----------



## tonusen (25 Апр 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может правильное кресло решит проблему удобства при сидении?



Здравствуйте. Можно ли обсудить тему правильной посадки в автомобиле. Спасибо


----------



## vzdribadyk (5 Май 2011)

Грыжа является результатом дегенеративных изменений в межпозвоночных дисках, происходящих вот по каким причинам.
1. Недостаточный питьевой режим.
При недостатке воды в организме в первую  очередь страдает соединительная ткань и межпозвоночные диски в частности. Чтобы
полноценно выполнять рессорную функцию , диски должны впитывать жидкость из окружающих тканей , а если её не хватает, они в буквальном смысле усыхают, увеличивая вероятность появления болей в спине и появления грыжи .
2. Неправильное использование спины.
Надо каждому человеку научиться правильно сидеть , стоять и поднимать тяжести, не соблюдение этих правил ускоряет разрушение межпозвоночных дисков.
3. Отсутствие умеренной физической нагрузки.
Делать специальные физические упражнения надо по двум причинам. Благодаря им развиваются мышцы и связки позвоночника которые поддерживают позвоночник в оптимальном состоянии. Примерно после 20 лет межпозвоночные диски получают питательные элементы и избавляются от продуктов жизнедеятельности за счёт диффузии из окружающих тканей. Чтобы диффузия происходила успешно и диски не находились на голодном пайке , их необходимо слегка, ритмично сдавливать в вертикальном направлении. Добиться этого проще всего с помощью физических упражнений .
4. Несбалансированное ежедневное питание.
Позвоночник и межпозвоночные диски постоянно обновляются за счёт микроэлементов поступающих с пищей . Наиболее важные из них: кальций, фосфор, магний и калий при их недостатке костная ткань (позвонки) становятся пористыми и разрушаются межпозвоночные диски . Единственный способ снабжать позвоночник необходимыми питательными элементами - это регулярное употребление продуктов с оптимальным сочетанием этих микроэлементов . Вот краткий перечень: фундук, свекла, рис, сельдерей, горох, творог жирный, капуста, орехи грецкие, морковь.
Грыжа или выпячивание межпозвоночного диска обычно развивается длительное время , а потом при неблагоприятных внешних условиях (подъём тяжести, травма)  человек чувствует резкую боль в спине , которая может отдаваться в руку или ногу. Первое что надо сделать - это избавиться от боли, проще этого достичь лёжа на спине  с подложенным под колени сложенным одеялом , так чтобы стопы висели в воздухе и небольшим валиком из полотенца под поясницей. Начинать делать упражнения надо как можно раньше , сразу же после того как прошла резкая, невыносимая боль.
Основные правила при выполнении упражнений по  восстановлению межпозвоночных дисков
1. Выпячивание межпозвоночного диска может быть в любом направлении , поэтому  при подборе упражнений надо внимательно следить за собственными ощущениями. Если, выполняя упражнение, не возникает каких либо дискомфортных ощущений -  это упражнение надо делать обязательно, это "ваше" упражнение. Если возникает  лёгкое болевое ( дискомфортное) ощущение - это упражнение тоже надо делать  обязательно, но только более внимательно и аккуратно . Если, начиная выполнять упражнение, вы чувствуете резкую боль в позвоночнике - это упражнение надо на  время отложить , оно у нас будет как диагност. Через время к нему надо возвратиться  и если возникает меньше дискомфортных ощущений - вы на правильном пути.
2. На начальном этапе избегайте упражнений на скручивание туловища .
3. Избегайте прыжков, резких толчков и ударов в область спины .
4. Делать упражнения надо как можно чаще в течение дня (от 2 до 6 раз). Весь выбранный комплекс упражнений надо разделить на части (по 1 - 3 упражнению) и выполнять разные упражнения в разное время дня .
5. Не прилагайте резких усилий к проблемным участкам позвоночника.
6. Начинайте делать упражнения с минимальной нагрузкой и амплитудой , постепенно увеличивая их.
7. Не стремитесь за один день "вправить" межпозвоночные диски или позвонки на  место . Задача упражнений - мягко растягивать позвоночник и самое главное  увеличивать кровообращение в проблемном участке.


----------



## Kotenok (30 Июн 2011)

Фёдор Петрович,  извиняюсь если не в ту тему внесла. Но есть вопрос после просмотра вот этого видеоролика: http://www.1tv.ru/sprojects_utro_video/si33/p34587


Енотик написал(а):


> Только делается так всё легко и без напряга. А если в коляске малыш, да ещё и в зимнем одеянии?


 Всё рекомендации теже остаются?


----------



## Енотик (30 Июн 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, извиняюсь если не в ту тему внесла. Но есть вопрос после просмотра вот этого видеоролика: http://www.1tv.ru/sprojects_utro_video/si33/p34587
> Всё рекомендации теже остаются?



Это я не уточняю, это я глядя ролик усомнилась в наличии малыша в коляске. Ибо всё очень легко делалось.
А вот зимой сам как капуста и в коляске вес приличный...


----------



## Kotenok (30 Июн 2011)

Да я тоже в этом усомнилась по этому поводу Енотик 
Подождём ответа...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2011)

Говорили час, а оставили только про короткую юбку.
Правильно ли поднимается коляска?
Почти правильно.
Есть ли там ребенок?
Неважно, главное вес который она поднимает.
Пустая коляска, в данном случае прогулочная, кг 5+ребенок+10, уже больше нормы в 10 кг.
Т.е. поднимать её вообще не надо.


----------



## Енотик (1 Июл 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е. поднимать её вообще не надо.



Вот поэтому я всегда просила проходящих мимо молодых людей помочь поднять, занести


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2011)

Пациентка договорились с соседом с первого этажа, за пиво . 
Так сосед ее на лавочке ждет!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (25 Июл 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Грыжа является результатом дегенеративных изменений в межпозвоночных дисках, происходящих вот по каким причинам.
> 1. Недостаточный питьевой режим.
> При недостатке воды в организме в первую очередь страдает соединительная ткань и межпозвоночные диски в частности. Чтобы
> полноценно выполнять рессорную функцию , диски должны впитывать жидкость из окружающих тканей , а если её не хватает, они в буквальном смысле усыхают, увеличивая вероятность появления болей в спине и появления грыжи .



И зачем же Вы такое, простите, пишете? Организм человека на 70-80 % состоит из воды, о каком высыхании можно говорить? Быстрее умереть от жажды, чем добиться дефицита воды в диске.
Потеря диском воды происходит из-за нарушения его химической структуры. Процесс этот происходит с течением жизни абсолютно у любого человека и является необратимым, а рассказы о "высыхании диска" происходят от людей, который что-то слышали про диск и воду, а остальное придумали самостоятельно.


----------



## Mari35 (13 Окт 2011)

Белочка написал(а):


> *Как можно работать за компьютером дома при грыжах в шейном и поясничном отделах?*
> Однако устает шея, невольно напрягаясь, когда лежу на низкой подушке. Полусидя тоже не получается из-за поясницы. Как лучше работать, чтобы не усугубить состояние? Неужели ничего нельзя, и читать тоже?


Для работы лежа подберите другую подушку. Я под обычную подушку подкладываю маленькую диванную. А читаю лежа на боку, удобно... Приспособилась не сразу...


----------



## персона (9 Дек 2011)

*Правильное поведение, наклон в частности*

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и участники форума. Думаю вопрос о правильном наклоне в частности, да и вообще, о правильном поведении в наших случаях, заслуживает отдельного внимания. Имею две большие протрузии и маленького ребенка, уход за которым после случившегося обострения крайне затруднителен. Сейчас, когда боль немного отступила, нет нет, да наклонюсь. Мне легче наклониться, чем встать на колено или глубоко присесть, от приседаний и стояния на коленях, последние сильно болят.
Подскажите и поделитесь опытом: как правильно висеть на турнике; как правильно наклониться вперед; какой угол наклона вперед допустим с прямыми ногами; какой угол наклона допустим в неглубоком приседе; можно ли наклоняться вперед из положения "ласточка";
Вопрос к доктору Ступину: у Вас есть упражнение для тренировки стереотипа наклона и выпрямления в период ремиссии. Прокомментируйте пожалуйста. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2011)

На колени одеваем накленники садовые.

Тренажер правильного поведения-КОРОТКАЯ ЮБКА.


> как правильно наклониться вперед; какой угол наклона вперед допустим с прямыми ногами;


Так, как если вы хотите замуж, а сзади красивый паренек, т.е. только тазобедренными суставами.
А выпрямление через полуприсест.


> какой угол наклона допустим в неглубоком приседе;


Полуприсест, т.е. вы замужем и делаете только *книксен.*



> можно ли наклоняться вперед из положения "ласточка"


Можно, но надо так же и выпрямляться, как журавль, с точкой опоры на тазобедренном суставе.

Тренирвка стереотипа, часть тренировки, важен весь комплекс упражнений.


----------



## персона (12 Дек 2011)

Только по истечении двух месяцев после обострения, поняла, что одевать носки и штаны легче лежа! Вот. Подскажите как "правильно" чихать и кашлять, а то при чихе, ощущение сотрясения позвоночника. 
Уважаемый доктор Ступин, если не трудно, посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему "жизнь с протрузиями. задняя протрузия не болит". Обострение началось в середине октября, медикаменты начала принимать 4 ноября, с 7 по 18 физио, Ваше ЛФК подострый период ежедневно как только меньше стала болеть поясница. Почему болит до сих пор и как с этим можно справиться?


----------



## персона (12 Дек 2011)

Наклон вперед только тазобедренными суставами с прямой спиной и выпрямление через полуприсест. Значит угол наклона в 90 градусов не страшен?


----------



## М@руся (3 Авг 2013)

Просто информация из инета.

*Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в процентах от положения стоя):*
лежа на спине - 25%
лежа на боку - 75%
стоя - 100%
стоя, с наклоном вперед - 150%
стоя с наклоном вперед, в руках вес - 220%
сидя - 140%
сидя с наклоном вперед - 185%
сидя с наклоном вперед, в руках вес - 275%

Самое вредное - это сидеть. Удивительно, но при сидении позвоночник нагружен сильнее, чем когда мы стоим! Впрочем, повышенная нагрузка - это еще полдела. По многу часов нам приходится сидеть в самой вредной позе - наклонившись вперед. .. надо учитывать, что при сидении сила давления на внешний край диска возрастает в 11 раз! Да к тому же продолжается не только в течение рабочего и учебного дня, но часто и дома!

Как же тогда объяснить тот простой факт, что устав от длительного стояния, мы стремимся сесть?
Причина в том, что боль в пояснице не всегда бывает следствием перегрузки межпозвоночных дисков. Часто боль провоцируют мышцы низа спины, которые при стоянии оказываются в состоянии статического напряжения. Стоит сесть, как мышцы расслабляются, и боль утихает... Отсюда и иллюзия облегчения.
Интересно разобраться, почему же все-таки сидение сильнее нагружает позвоночник, чем стоячее положение. Объяснение в том, что вертикально тело поддерживает как скелет в целом, так и большой массив мускулатуры. В итоге нагрузка «распыляется» по всему телу, и позвоночнику делается «легче». Когда человек садится, то поддерживающий мышечный корсет туловища расслабляется, и вся тяжесть тела ложится на позвоночный столб...


----------



## Loccitane (3 Авг 2013)

*М@руся*, я теперь вообще не сяду  и спать буду только на спине!


----------



## Dmitry59 (20 Мар 2014)

А при сидячей работе что значит "время от времени вставать"?? Через сколько времени лучше вставать? И вставать - что делать? просто встать или ходить, крутить тазом или еще чего-то?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2014)

Как в школе было, помните?


----------



## douglas (6 Июн 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> необходимо знать, как принять позу правильной осанки, сохранять эту позу длительное время и часто контролировать правильность её удержания



Фёдор Петрович, а как принять позу правильной осанки?
Я вот недавно как то понял, что плечи распрямить и держать осанку это разные вещи...раньше когда я хотел выпрямиться я расправлял плечи, но это только давало усталость спине...
Как я понимаю для правильной осанки нужно прогнуть поясничный отдел в сторону живота, напрячь мышцы живота, ну и грудь сама по себе становится колесом,  а плечи можно расслабить.
Подскажите поза правильной осанки это то что я описал или я не прав?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2014)

В понимании правильной осанки есть некоторая условность.
Первое и главное - это точка опоры, которая должна приходиться посередине между стопами (ягодицами если сидя), без смещения вперед - назад или влево - вправо.
Считай, такого идеала ни у кого нет.
Поэтом речь идет о максимально приближенной правильной осанке.
Для ее обеспечения кому-то надо втянуть живот (что чаще), а кому-то и надуть.
Самое простое встать к стене и прижаться пятками, ягодицами, грудным отделом и затылком. Потом расслабиться до удобного положения (как правило затылок отходит от стены) - это и будет правильная осанка для вас.
Второе условие, удобство. Правильная та осанка, которая обеспечивает максимальное время без боли в статической позе. Для большинства - это 30-40 минут, сидя с подпором под поясничный отдел, и головой не опушенной вниз (верхний край монитора на уровне глаз).


----------



## douglas (8 Июн 2014)

*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо за ответ,  нужно прогнуть поясничный отдел к животу, тем самым грудь становится "колесом", а просто стоять у стенки это хорошее упражнение, но нужно обязательно напрягать мышцы живота, для многих кого я просил выпрямится это не совсем соответствовало правильной осанке, просто расправляют плечи...ещё держать осанку при ходьбе отличное упражнение для пресса и мышц спины.


----------



## горошек (12 Июн 2016)

В тему давно никто не писал. Но,* Фёдор Петрович*, может посоветуете какой-то способ, как можно устроиться загорать лежа на животе?  Начинается сезон отпусков и поездок на море. Лежа на спине, загорать удобно. А вот как загореть спиной и "задними ногами"  Я не говорю о том, что б лежать часами. Но нормальный равномерный загарчик. Особенно тяжело с шеей. На бок нельзя, говорят сосуды пережимаются, вниз лицом тоже не то... А если в шее ещё сколиоз, остеохондроз, протрузии и врождённый стеноз? Только не предлагайте загорать в движении. Такую нагрузку, да ещё после плавания выдержит далеко не каждый. Так как всё-таки лучше приспособиться? Может у кого-то есть собственный опыт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2016)

Надо просто лечь и загорать.
Если от простого лежания что-то болит, то не на пляж, а в больницу или санаторий надо.
В крайнем случае валик под живот.


----------



## горошек (13 Июн 2016)

А шею? То есть, нормально лежать на животе с шеей повёрнутой на бок? Неуважаемая мною г-жа Малышева не рекомендует., а вместе с ней и доктор Шубин. Но, честно говоря, даже у меня, в относительно без проблемной шее, после такого лежания возникают неприятные ощущения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

Не верю, что Шубин так советует.
Он советует не залеживаться может быть, а если залежались, то не вставать и не поворачивать резко. В это еще поверю.


----------



## горошек (13 Июн 2016)

Ну, да. Там прозвучало, что нельзя спать в такой позе. А не залёживаться, это сколько примерно в цифрах полежать в одну сторону повернувшись?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

Да минут 10-15, а если заснули, то проснуться, пошевелиться, потянуться, покрутиться, помыться. покупаться и удовлетвориться.

Не надо крайностей. От них хуже.


----------



## горошек (13 Июн 2016)

Спасибо. Всё Наташе передам. Это я для неё. Может вспомните, на втором приёме у Вас помнили, сказали, что стала ещё стройнее ( высокая и худенькая). Вышла замуж, летят на Кипр. Проставилась бы я Вам за свадьбу, да больно далеко. И она теперь к Вам ездить не сможет, далеко из Москвы. Печалька. Ребёнка очень хочется ей. Надо бы "техосмотр" пройти. Плечи вот опять болели за 3 дня до свадьбы.. Была на Стартовой. Отношение понравилось. Пока, если что туда. Не знаю, правда, как там с лфк, до него нигде так и не добралась. Но может когда и к вам получиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

Плечи, за три дня до свадьбы, это хорошо, поскольку после свадьбы будет болеть голова, этак через годик и навсегда!


----------



## горошек (13 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Плечи, за три дня до свадьбы, это хорошо, поскольку после свадьбы будет болеть голова, этак через годик и навсегда!


Оптимистично


----------



## MedLive (21 Июн 2016)

Правильно ли я понимаю, что соленая пища не ведет к проблемам позвоночника и костных тканей в целом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2016)

MedLive написал(а):


> Правильно ли я понимаю, что соленая пища не ведет к проблемам позвоночника и костных тканей в целом?


Конечно нет!
А что, кто-то из врачей говорил Вам иначе?


----------



## MedLive (22 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно нет!
> А что, кто-то из врачей говорил Вам иначе?



не врачи благо) это расхожее мнение обывателей, очень уверенных в своей правоте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2016)

Теперь, Вы сможете объективно им сказать. что это не так.
Это не соли, это как дерево стареет.
Покрывается наростами и трухлявеет.


----------



## MedLive (22 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь, Вы сможете объективно им сказать. что это не так.
> Это не соли, это как дерево стареет.
> Покрывается наростами и трухлявеет.



спасибо Вам за внимание и компетенцию!


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Янв 2017)

Helen написал(а):


> Добавлю, что самые распространенные нарушения осанки в положении сидя заключаются в том, что человек горбится, голова опускается вперед и в сторону, наклоняется вперед туловище с переразгибанием поясничного отдела позвоночника или таз смещается вперед, кифозируя поясницу и грудной отдел. В положении полусидя-полулежа в кресле нет четкой опоры для поясницы, а голова наклонена вперед в напряженной позе (часто при чтении).
> 
> Отдыхая сидя нельзя сутулиться, держать «ногу на ногу».
> 
> ...



Эх еще машину придумали бы за небольшой ценник, но так чтобы с ростом 190 см можно было сесть комфортно. А то это фактически не реально! Нет таких машин. Когда я переделал кресло и отодвинул его на расстояние, чтобы сесть нормально, оказалось, что руль нужно приблизить ко мне на 12-15 см. Вот так. Мир наш сделан для людей на 175 см. А все остальные мучаются и чем больше рост тем больше проблем!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Эх еще машину придумали бы за небольшой ценник, но так чтобы с ростом 190 см можно было сесть комфортно. А то это фактически не реально! Нет таких машин. Когда я переделал кресло и отодвинул его на расстояние, чтобы сесть нормально, оказалось, что руль нужно приблизить ко мне на 12-15 см. Вот так. Мир наш сделан для людей на 175 см. А все остальные мучаются и чем больше рост тем больше проблем!


Очень правильно замечание про 175 см.
Тем не менее, важны не  только вертикальная позиция, но и прогиб в пояснице, пусть и полулёжа и процесс выхода из машины, медленно и правильно!


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Очень правильно замечание про 175 см.
> Тем не менее, важны не  только вертикальная позиция, но и прогиб в пояснице, пусть и полулёжа и процесс выхода из машины, медленно и правильно!


Да я просто это на своей шкуре ощущаю. Особенно когда стал мучиться со спиной многое понял!


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Очень правильно замечание про 175 см.
> Тем не менее, важны не  только вертикальная позиция, но и прогиб в пояснице, пусть и полулёжа и процесс выхода из машины, медленно и правильно!


Вот понимаете доктор. В этом то и проблема. Когда я начал делать разбираться в каком положении мой позвоночник когда я еду в авто, то оказалось, что поясничный отдел он не вогнут внутрь тела как должно быть, а он выволен наружу. Да я стараюсь типа сел прямо. Потом ноги на педали и все поясница вывалилась. А чтобы она не вывалилась, нужно раскрыть угол в коленке 120 градусов, а значит нужно сесть немного наклонившись назад. Переделал кресло (переварил салазки) отодвинул назад дальше, сел как следует удобно, а руля я не достаю руками. У меня ноги длинные. Т.е. мой рост 190 он больше в ногах чем в теле. Т.е. надо чтобы руль выдвигался на меня. А попробуй найди такую машину. Это надо переделывать капитально еще и руль -  это сложно. Вот теперь уже совсем фактически не могу ездить на машине хожу пешком, т.к. стоит сесть за руль 100 м проехать и все нога отнимается сразу. Хожу пешком.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2017)

Тоже свой плюс!


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тоже свой плюс!


Да! Как правильно не сиди в машине все равно вредно!
Но грустно! Потому, что работать надо и деньги зарабатывать!


----------



## Марина1981 (9 Дек 2017)

Где-то на форуме писали о том,как правильно за́ниматься сексом?никого эта проблема не беспокоила?
Если говорили,дайте пожалуйста ссылку.


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2017)

@Марина1981, добрый вечер!
По интересующему Вас вопросу есть альбом с рекомендациями.


----------



## Марина1981 (9 Дек 2017)

@La murr, спасибо!


----------



## Gurmanov (6 Июн 2018)

Для сохранения здоровья позвоночника важно исключить неправильные и опасные положения тела при трансформации диванов.

 

 При перемещении тяжести в таком положении, как на фото, очень высок риск получить "прострел" в пояснице, трещину или грыжу межпозвонкового диска в поясничном отделе позвоночника.
*Есть способ, как сделать возможным трансформацию дивана безопасной и комфортной для позвоночника*, погуглите фразу "спинощадящий диван" в кавычках, очень познавательно!


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Июн 2018)

@Gurmanov, _Для сохранения здоровья позвоночника важно исключить _лучше совсем исключить подъем таких тяжёлых диванов, особенно женщинам. Лучше вызвать крепких мужиков, которые перенесут диван куда вам надо.


----------



## РоманРоман (8 Июн 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Да! Как правильно не сиди в машине все равно вредно!
> Но грустно! Потому, что работать надо и деньги зарабатывать!


Уж сколько раз твердили миру: как друзья, вы, не садитесь..........,не вы руководите телом, какую позу ему выбрать, это ваше тело усаживает самое себя, как ему удобно, согласно его физического состояния. Поэтому сидите в машине как сидится. Вытягивая поясницу из заднего положения в переднее, вы попросту насилуете свое тело, за что оно вас наградит еще большеми невзгодами.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Июн 2018)

@РоманРоман, Да это я знаю. Я уже что-только не придумал. У меня еще рост большой 190 см, не в каждую тачку влезешь комфорто. Машина эта пол беды. Я уже и не езжу на ней практически. Вот сидеть на стуле за компом не могу, вот это настоящая грусть печаль. А надо работать, 3-х детей кормить.
И приходится изобреться всякие наклонные кровати, ставить большой теливизор ложиться и работать лежа. Ну не помирать же с голоду.!? Я же понимаю, что физически я работать не могу со своей болячкой, остается только компьютер и только вот лежа с периодически вставанием и разминкой теле и т.п. Короче не очень весело все это. Я кому рассказываю коллегам по работе какя дома работаю, у их глаза округляются. Когда ничего не болит у человека, он не понимает!


----------



## РоманРоман (8 Июн 2018)

Единственное, что вы можете сделать с машиной, это для начала подобрать ее по размерам под свой рост... В общении с компом вы делаете правильно, нужно искать свое положение, а для этого одного нета мало, нужно изучать труды на эту тему с 90 годов прошлого века в сторону еще ранних. А это уже библиотека!

Главное в вашем положении не паниковать и не напрягать нервы.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Июн 2018)

@РоманРоман, Да я знаю, даже примерно какую тачку мне надо. Как денег заработаю так сразу приобрету.
Я так и делаю. Экспериментирую, читаю изучаю, и т.д. У меня и стул есть специальный на котором здоровому человеку вообще шикарно просто сидеть будит. Вот картинка. За 6 лет страданий и мучений всяко было и нервы напрягались и жить не хотелось. В этом году зимой вообще дальше туалета 3 месяца не ходил. Сейчас немного поднял себя, поставил на ноги. Зима зараза каждый год доводит до недееспособного состояния и каждый год летом приходится себя восстанавливать. Жизнь ни разу не удовольстве, а сплошная борьба за выживание, за возможность двигаться. Значит так надо, такая судьба.


----------



## Gurmanov (10 Июн 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> _Для сохранения здоровья позвоночника важно исключить _лучше совсем исключить подъем таких тяжёлых диванов, особенно женщинам. Лучше вызвать крепких мужиков, которые перенесут диван куда вам надо.


Речь идет не о переносе дивана, а о *ежедневной его трансформации в кровать* и обратно. Производителей диванов зачастую не заботит в каком положении нам, пользователям диван-кроватей, приходится их разбирать и собирать.

 

А как ранее говорил Доктор Ступин,  наиболее физиологично и *безопасно для здоровья позвоночника* перемещать предметы, в данном случае перемещать сиденье, *с прямой спиной. *И способ, позволяющий это делать, появился.

 

  Кому это интересно, погуглите "спинощадящий диван" в кавычках.


----------



## Mikle (9 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте,  друзья и подруги по несчастью. Как,  после удаления грыжи поясничного отдела, правильно садиться в автомобиль? Раньше,  до операции, я, стоя, поворачивался спиной к сиденью,  садился спиной вперед поперек сиденья,  поджимал ноги к животу и на попе делал поворот к нормальной позе,  т. е. лицом вперед. А сейчас уже привык на все опорные поверхности заползать на животе,  потом переворачиваться. Как? Колено ставить на сиденье... И что потом? И еще круче - как вытаскивать себя из машины? Ездить мне можно будет через месяц,  думаю (работать надо,  есть хочется). Но ошибок глупых делать не хочу.


----------



## Руся (19 Фев 2021)

Марина1981 написал(а):


> Где-то на форуме писали о том,как правильно за́ниматься сексом?никого эта проблема не беспокоила?
> Если говорили,дайте пожалуйста ссылку.


Ещё раз хочу поднять этот вопрос. Я думаю многих это интересует. Взрослые люди, можно и нужно обсудить. Я например, боюсь)мне кажется, если сзади меня подтолкнут( в определённой позе, ), то поясница вообще не разогнётся.



La murr написал(а):


> @Марина1981, добрый вечер!
> По интересующему Вас вопросу есть альбом с рекомендациями.


Очень интересует данный вопрос. Но альбома уже , к сожалению, нет там(


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2021)

@Руся, вот он


----------



## Руся (19 Фев 2021)

@La murr, спасибо

А вот мне интересно, мы ( те, кто хоть раз пострадал от грыжи позвоночника),теперь всю оставшуюся жизнь должны определённые правила по движениям соблюдать? Или после того как боль уйдёт можно немного расслабиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> А вот мне интересно, мы ( те, кто хоть раз пострадал от грыжи позвоночника),теперь всю оставшуюся жизнь должны определённые правила по движениям соблюдать? Или после того как боль уйдёт можно немного расслабиться?


Можно расслабиться, если пораженный сегмент не будет двигаться.


----------



## Руся (19 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно расслабиться, если пораженный сегмент не будет двигаться.


А как я пойму, что он не двигается, если это у меня пояснисно-кресцовый отдел? 
И как раз я вас поймала, задам свой вопрос-после блокады эпидуралтной прошло 1.5 месяца, боли в пояснице ещё есть, но т динамика положительная тоже есть, но очень медленная.. Делаю зарядку, плаванье понемногу, гуляю пешком , на авто практически не езжу(берегусь). Этого достаточно, чтобы боли окончательно ушли? Или надо ещё попить НПВП? И милрелаксанты? 
И через сколько боль должна окончательно уйти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> А как я пойму, что он не двигается, если это у меня пояснично-крестцовый отдел?


Не болит, значит не двигается. Тут важнее другой вопрос.
Не двигается при каком объеме движений. Ведь если лежать не двигается и не болит.
Значит, все зависит от степени правильной тренированности организма на такое состояния дел.


Руся написал(а):


> И как раз я вас поймала, задам свой вопрос-после блокады эпидуральной прошло 1.5 месяца, боли в пояснице ещё есть, но т динамика положительная тоже есть, но очень медленная..


Терпимо -  не надо больше делать. Больно - надо.


Руся написал(а):


> Делаю зарядку, плаванье понемногу, гуляю пешком , на авто практически не езжу(берегусь). Этого достаточно, чтобы боли окончательно ушли? Или надо ещё попить НПВП? И миорелаксанты?


Не возможно ответить. Это индивидуальное решение, но если сильной боли нет, то лучше не лекарства, а физиотерапия, ЛФК и время. 


Руся написал(а):


> И через сколько боль должна окончательно уйти?


Знал бы прикуп...
В стандарте у большинства - от 2 недель до трех месяцев.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

Главная задача физической реабилитации при боли в спине вызванной заболеваниями позвоночника и мышц – формирование такого стереотипа движений и тренировка тех мышц, которые обеспечивают минимальное участие патологически пораженного сегмента в выполняемой нагрузке.

Все просто, но как это объяснить пациенту? 

И сегодня в переписке на форуме нашёл всем понятный пример  объяснения принципа физических тренировок при скелетно-мышечных болях в спине:
￼
Лечение боли в спине физическими тренировками строится по принципу коммунизма.
От каждого больного позвонка по способностям, а от каждого здорового по потребностям!

А все способности и потребности человека во многом зависят от самого человека. Определитесь с тем, что вам надо и тренируйте свой организм, соответственно своим желаниям или своим потребностям! 
О, как!

￼


----------

